# [Q] RCA 7" 8GB Tablet



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## Schontonia (Nov 26, 2013)

deathscreations said:


> I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.

Click to collapse



Did u figure out how to root your rca tablet....I have one and I need mine rooted also I can't store any apps on my ad card


----------



## frarredo (Nov 26, 2013)

Can you give more specifics such as the the model number, what version of android is it running? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Takenover83 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have the rct6378w2 RCA 7' 8GB tablet (4.2.2 JB). (Black Friday 2013 Walmart for $49)
I was able to root it by first installing the pdanet drivers (for adb access). And then using the kingo app, which you can get from http://www.kingoapp.com/.
Its free but closed source. I found it via this youtube video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MiZtZCqu4k

Worked even with the 1.0.2 update installed (which I have no clue what it did (17MB).


----------



## goofwear (Nov 30, 2013)

Takenover83 said:


> I have the rct6378w2 RCA 7' 8GB tablet (4.2.2 JB). (Black Friday 2013 Walmart for $49)
> I was able to root it by first installing the pdanet drivers (for adb access). And then using the kingo app, which you can get from http://www.kingoapp.com/.
> Its free but closed source. I found it via this youtube video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MiZtZCqu4k
> 
> Worked even with the 1.0.2 update installed (which I have no clue what it did (17MB).

Click to collapse



TAHNK YOU Takenover83 you are amazing. I rooted my tablet same model and set up as yours. 

frarredo  here is the information you were asking about in the picks below..

Please take notice to picture Screenshot_2013-11-29-23-15-32.png running bubble launcher, xposed framework , and xhalofloaingwind, to muliwindows on the tablet and all android phones,


----------



## goofwear (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry here is the last pic it did not let me upload


----------



## wy3r5 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Help*



Takenover83 said:


> I have the rct6378w2 RCA 7' 8GB tablet (4.2.2 JB). (Black Friday 2013 Walmart for $49)
> l]
> 
> Worked even with the 1.0.2 update installed (which I have no clue what it did (17MB).

Click to collapse



I cannot get pdanet to get the drivers. I cant find any drivers anywhere. Pdanet says to click ok after connecting, and it just says no android device found..I think there's an error box too.. I don't know how to fix it. I also have the tablet from the black friday event. Exact same one. Also, I have USB debugging on...

UPDATE: I found out the problem! The support files weren't in the root file I had the .exe in. I just moved the .exe to the same folder with the support files, and now I'm rooted and ready!  Thanks!


----------



## Desarial (Nov 30, 2013)

wy3r5 said:


> I cannot get pdanet to get the drivers. I cant find any drivers anywhere. Pdanet says to click ok after connecting, and it just says no android device found..I think there's an error box too.. I don't know how to fix it. I also have the tablet from the black friday event. Exact same one. Also, I have USB debugging on...
> 
> UPDATE: I found out the problem! The support files weren't in the root file I had the .exe in. I just moved the .exe to the same folder with the support files, and now I'm rooted and ready!  Thanks!

Click to collapse



how are you turning on usb debugging? I also have this tablet(purchased on black Friday from Walmart like everyone else) and mine doesn't seem to have that option anywhere. in fact, compared to the previous two android products I have, this device seems to lack ALOT of available functions. though I am capable of navigating a recovery menu at boot. but that doesn't do me any good for using pdanet. that seems to be my biggest road block. pdanet wont install because the onl;y way I can allow my device to connect to my pc with adp is using the adp updater in the recovery boot menu.


----------



## cueballs (Nov 30, 2013)

Desarial said:


> how are you turning on usb debugging? I also have this tablet(purchased on black Friday from Walmart like everyone else) and mine doesn't seem to have that option anywhere. in fact, compared to the previous two android products I have, this device seems to lack ALOT of available functions. though I am capable of navigating a recovery menu at boot. but that doesn't do me any good for using pdanet. that seems to be my biggest road block. pdanet wont install because the onl;y way I can allow my device to connect to my pc with adp is using the adp updater in the recovery boot menu.

Click to collapse



It is a hidden option that needs to be enabled.  Follow this guide: www ninjaromeo com / enable-usb-debugging-developer-options-jelly-bean/

I just enabled this option on my Walmart BF 7" RCA RCT6378W2 tablet.

Sorry I had to mangle the link because XDA wont let me link external sources yet.


----------



## Takenover83 (Nov 30, 2013)

Glad I could help a few. Now, someone get on a functional recovery ;p
I have poked around a little at the stock recovery, backing it up, etc.. But am not brave enough to try and get CWM working on it.

I was able to use th Xposed framework for a few mod's no problem. Battery mod, reboot menu, hide navbar, etc.. But Xposed can only do so much.

Edit: I heard on reddit this tool also works for rooting. I have not tested it (already rooted with the other method).
http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/


----------



## oxendine9381 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Getting Debugging to work.*

I was not drunk when I made this post...I have the RCT6378W2 if you go to about tablet in your settings and repeatedly tap the build number...the deveolper options will appear...I fell out of my seat when i discovered this.


On a side note...if you repeatedly tap the android version...a cute picture of the android jellybean will appear. Try it.


----------



## corruption (Dec 1, 2013)

*rca 7" dual core tablet root*



Takenover83 said:


> Glad I could help a few. Now, someone get on a functional recovery ;p
> I have poked around a little at the stock recovery, backing it up, etc.. But am not brave enough to try and get CWM working on it.
> 
> I was able to use th Xposed framework for a few mod's no problem. Battery mod, reboot menu, hide navbar, etc.. But Xposed can only do so much.
> ...

Click to collapse



im not down with kingo, too risky! gonna try impactor. i will report back soon :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 1, 2013)

1: Install drivers. Seeing as RCA does not provide drivers, we had to find some that work. That's where PDANET comes in. Their drivers support a very wide range of Android devices. We are not installing it to tether. We just want the drivers it provides. So download PDANET, install, let it detect your device, install the drivers, and then afterwords you can uninstall it.
2: Enable Developer Options. Settings>About tablet> Tap Build Number a bunch of times till it's enabled.
3: Enable USB Debugging. Options>Developer Options>Click On (up top)>Then checkmark USB Debugging

That should clear up some of the confusion in this thread. How you root after step 3 is up to you. Personally, I did it with Kango. Which was straight forward. Connect device, hit a button, Say yes to a couple questions, reboot, presto done.


----------



## Desarial (Dec 1, 2013)

cueballs said:


> It is a hidden option that needs to be enabled.  Follow this guide: www ninjaromeo com / enable-usb-debugging-developer-options-jelly-bean/
> 
> I just enabled this option on my Walmart BF 7" RCA RCT6378W2 tablet.
> 
> Sorry I had to mangle the link because XDA wont let me link external sources yet.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that sorted things out.

To make clear, and aid in any other inquiries, I managed to find an ADP connection mode, among other android update features. with the device off, hold volume up while turning the device on. it should boot to an image of an android with an open chest panel and the words, "no command". if you push volume up again it will provide you with options and instructions on how to execute. you can manual update the device with an SDK through USB ADP mode this way. I'm not sure if that makes anything simpler or generates a work around but I hope it helps with future development for this device.


----------



## corruption (Dec 1, 2013)

Well got root now we need a recovery...


----------



## GloryFreak (Dec 1, 2013)

For some reason when trying to make sure I can send adb commands to my tablet, I am showing no devices connected. I check in device manager and it shows up as Android ADB interface for the tablet. These drivers were installed with the latest version of PDANet. Thoughts or how were you all able to get the drivers fully loaded and working? I have developer options already enabled and USB debugging mode is checked. 

Info: RCA RCT6378W2 Tablet
       Android 4.2.2
       Kernal 3.0.36+
       PDANet+ 4.12
       Windows 7 64 Bit (I also tried it on my windows 7 32 bit computer)


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 1, 2013)

GloryFreak said:


> For some reason when trying to make sure I can send adb commands to my tablet, I am showing no devices connected. I check in device manager and it shows up as Android ADB interface for the tablet. These drivers were installed with the latest version of PDANet. Thoughts or how were you all able to get the drivers fully loaded and working? I have developer options already enabled and USB debugging mode is checked.
> 
> Info: RCA RCT6378W2 Tablet
> Android 4.2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to create "adb_usb.ini" in "Users>Username>.android".
Inside "adb_usb.ini" insert "0x2207" and save.

Source: http://blog.fh-kaernten.at/wehr/?p=1182


----------



## scooter29 (Dec 1, 2013)

I need some help rooting this tablet. The point is when im installing the pdanet drivers the screen hangs saying installing drivers.. i finally was able to get the driver installed. but then king root can not connect to it. i checked the device manage and the abd phone is installed. so im not sure what im doing wrong.


----------



## Desarial (Dec 2, 2013)

scooter29 said:


> I need some help rooting this tablet. The point is when im installing the pdanet drivers the screen hangs saying installing drivers.. i finally was able to get the driver installed. but then king root can not connect to it. i checked the device manage and the abd phone is installed. so im not sure what im doing wrong.

Click to collapse




I had this problem too. make sure you're using the most recent version of pdanet. for whatever reason the older version just hang there and dont work right.


----------



## 3nd3r (Dec 2, 2013)

Installed the latest pdanet. It wont install the driver. I checked the device manager and it still shows the device without the driver. not sure what else to try..


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## scooter29 (Dec 2, 2013)

uninstall the drivers through device manager and also buy control panel - programs - uninstall programs and install the drivers again. I need some help also. i installed the drivers but the king root still doesnt connect.. i can see the drivers and eveything looks good but i have no idea whats going on.  It would help if we got a better explaning on how to go about it.


----------



## XbxDecrypted (Dec 2, 2013)

*Works*

Enable usb debugging mode. (tapping the build number)

Download pdanet and install pc drivers

Used kingo rooting pc app.

Done


----------



## GloryFreak (Dec 2, 2013)

Takenover83 said:


> You need to create "adb_usb.ini" in "Users>Username>.android".
> Inside "adb_usb.ini" insert "0x2207" and save.
> 
> Source: http://blog.fh-kaernten.at/wehr/?p=1182

Click to collapse



Thanks Takenover83. After using this method, I was able to successfully install my tablet to run ADB commands. After that, I used Cydia Impactor to root my tablet. I will say though, I had to manually install SuperSU from the Play Store but its no biggie. :good:


----------



## NiMaD83 (Dec 2, 2013)

Is there a way to get this tablet to run aps off the microsd card? It doesnt seem to be able to to that or even really pick p the card in general .
-can see psp roms off the int driver but cannot even see the card (actually shows the int as the sdcard)
-even the best aps 2 sd aps cannot send to sd card
-emulators cannot see a ext sd card to get the roms off either

-the only thing i can seem to do is a basic file explorer and install apks from it
btw i AM rooted via this thread so thanks so now what?


*edit - got link2sd able to move some aps over. 
yet pps app still doesnt not recognize the ext card

so at this point the main reason for having a ext card is null. cant store music, videos, roms etc since the app cannot detect the card


----------



## scooter29 (Dec 3, 2013)

I finally managed to root the tablet. I used my friends win 7 32bit and with the first try it went through. my laptop is win 7 64 bit. a while back i read somewhere about win7 64 bit having troubling installing pdanet/abd drivers. so if your having trouble try using a different computer. :silly:


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 3, 2013)

Strange. I had no problems with the pdanet drivers on Windows 7 x64.


----------



## corruption (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone got any leads on a recovery?


----------



## derrickdroid (Dec 4, 2013)

Takenover83 said:


> Glad I could help a few. Now, someone get on a functional recovery ;p
> I have poked around a little at the stock recovery, backing it up, etc.. But am not brave enough to try and get CWM working on it.
> 
> I was able to use th Xposed framework for a few mod's no problem. Battery mod, reboot menu, hide navbar, etc.. But Xposed can only do so much.
> ...

Click to collapse



I too got this tablet on Black Friday. 

Has anyone tried flashing the cwm that ROM manager from play store offers?
 Just an idea. I need some sort of recovery before I try to start porting roms


----------



## santi218 (Dec 4, 2013)

wy3r5 said:


> UPDATE: I found out the problem! The support files weren't in the root file I had the .exe in. I just moved the .exe to the same folder with the support files, and now I'm rooted and ready!  Thanks!

Click to collapse



can you explain further what you did?! i cant quite understand what you said. a thorough steps would be much appreciate coz i still have problems getting my rca rooted


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 4, 2013)

According to CPU-Z our RCT6378W2 has a RK30board. AKA, Rockchip. I tried a generic ramdisk (RK3066)  CWM recovery from
http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/ 
http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/install/

But could not get it to work. Just black screen in recovery. But I guess its a step in the right direction?
Edit #1: After more investigation I think its a *RK3168*?
Edit #2: Here is the stock RCT6378W2 recovery partition.


----------



## toxinburn (Dec 5, 2013)

scooter29 said:


> I need some help rooting this tablet. The point is when im installing the pdanet drivers the screen hangs saying installing drivers.. i finally was able to get the driver installed. but then king root can not connect to it. i checked the device manage and the abd phone is installed. so im not sure what im doing wrong.

Click to collapse



I also had this problem go to your developer options while kingo is trying to connect and turn usb debugging off then you will get a prompt on your tablet to allow it from that device and click always enable and bingo it will connect then. Same thing applies to pdanet if it messes up.


----------



## Desarial (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel like a complete newbie, but can I use any android 4.2.2 Roms and mods on this? I really want to install paranoid android but I'm 100% in the dark on how to go about this.


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 5, 2013)

First thing's first. We need a good recovery such as CWM. Then you may start seeing rom's being ported over.


----------



## djalup (Dec 5, 2013)

*BAM!*

This may be the first time i have posted on XDA- been on others before. Anywho... 

So since I do not have 10 posts yet I can not post the link to the file... lame.

4shared   com/zip/jEV0lGGe/RCT6378W2_Update_OTA_V101.html

Pretty much I have not flashed this yet but when you pop it on the sd card and put it in the tablet it says a system update has been detected would you like to update? USE AT YOUR OWN RISK - I take no responsibility if something is messed up on this or it does not work right.

This is the OTA update dump from the /cache folder.

Will need to be re-named Update.zip to apply

Perhaps we can get something going on this tablet with this.

DO NOT FLASH THAT FILE! It will cause android to loose the ability to access the settings and doing a hard reset via the recovery will cause it to not get past the welcome setup screen. But i will leave the file up so we can use it to dev. Will talk later after i exchange my tablet for the second time... sigh...

well since I was going to take it back anyways and get it exchanged does anyone want to build an update.zip for me to try and flash?


----------



## Poweruser75 (Dec 6, 2013)

djalup said:


> This may be the first time i have posted on XDA- been on others before. Anywho...
> 
> So since I do not have 10 posts yet I can not post the link to the file... lame.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also have the same tablet and am waiting for a cmrecovery and rom. i do hope someone thinks this is worth messing with. Thanx guys.


----------



## Taraku (Dec 6, 2013)

*Diging into the hardware*

I did manage to get root on the device. And as soon as I get the one I ordered, I will be tearing it down to find out what is inside  
Once I get all the info. I will post everything. Hope it help


----------



## derrickdroid (Dec 6, 2013)

*recovery building?!*

Anybody think they could build a recovery using this guide?!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2132672


----------



## Gorilla_Hands (Dec 7, 2013)

*Worked like a charm first time with no problems.*

 I just wanted to say thanks for this thread. I just got the RCA RCT6378W2 made in China El Cheapo tablet from Wal*Mart on Black Friday for $49. I don't usually do those sales because I think it is stupid but I wanted the $58 Vizio sound bar they had and they put the stack they had of them (only about 6-8 of them) down on the floor behind a tall bakery rack that had all of the tablets for that sale on them. There were hundreds of people wanting these tablets along with the others they had but nobody was there for the sound bar. So while standing for an hour waiting I thought to myself "If I have to stand here for this anyway then I'm gonna get a cheap tablet too and make the wait and dealing with the crowd worth it." So at the last second I reached in and got one of the last ones on the shelf and reached down and grabbed me a sound bar. So I got this thing home and it is pretty cool and a very small investment at $49. We are some of the few people that still didn't have a tablet even though we have smart phones. I don't like that it doesn't have Bluetooth but didn't expect it to have much for the money. Then as I set it up I was trying to put simple apps on it like Autozone, weather, Craigslist, etc. The basics and it keeps saying "Device not compatible" for a bunch of normal apps. So I wanted to root it to see if that will allow it to take them. I followed your instructions after searching all over the web for a way to root this thing and it all went through smoothly with no problems so far. I will keep you posted on the app issue later but for now I just wanted to say thanks for posting this so I could get it rooted without trying it another way and bricking or boot looping it. Keep it up!


----------



## t12icky0 (Dec 8, 2013)

derrickdroid said:


> Anybody think they could build a recovery using this guide?!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2132672

Click to collapse



I'll give it a shot tonight when I get home.


----------



## goofwear (Dec 8, 2013)

Last night I found on the xda forums romdump. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771347

I was able to dump our ROM but the kernel did not dump properly. It was an empty file. I did successfuly dump the stock recovery and system partitions along with two more.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## t12icky0 (Dec 8, 2013)

currently building a touch Recovery. i will report back with the devastation or happiness..lol.

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

check this out..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jmz.soft.twrpmanager

INSTALLED and doing a nandroid with it right now. Its a work in the right direction atleast..lol.


Still working on the cwm thing


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 9, 2013)

A in "OS" soft recovery solution is not a real solution. Because if you can't boot into your "OS", then what?


----------



## CaptnCaveman (Dec 9, 2013)

So does this root work on this model too or what?: 

RCA RCT6077W22 tablet w/ Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.

I have this model and would like to have it rooted as well.


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 9, 2013)

What have you guys unlocked so far from rooting the RCT6378W2? Are you guys still able to update your apps? I'm wondering if i should just install a battery saver app instead of upgrading from Jelly Bean to KitKat. KitKat does expand the battery life, but is it even worth the trouble you guys are going through with this whole root, recovery, flash, and i'm sure somewhere down the line upgrading the current version to the latest KitKat from a ROM i'm assuming. Thanks in advance.


----------



## djalup (Dec 10, 2013)

*Update Link*

Here is the Direct Link to the update.zip this will download the latest update for the RCT6378W2.

50.57.107.96:2300/OtaUpdater/android?product=RCT6378W2&version=1.0.1

That will download directly from the RCA OTA server.


----------



## t12icky0 (Dec 10, 2013)

NVM..recovery was a fail. still working on it.


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 10, 2013)

djalup said:


> Here is the Direct Link to the update.zip this will download the latest update for the RCT6378W2.
> 
> 50.57.107.96:2300/OtaUpdater/android?product=RCT6378W2&version=1.0.1
> 
> That will download directly from the RCA OTA server.

Click to collapse




Yesterday the link was working, but didn't know what to do with the zip file. Today the link doesn't seem to be working. Any ideas to what the v1.0.1 has in features compared to v1.0.0 by any chance? Thanks in advance.


----------



## djalup (Dec 10, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> Yesterday the link was working, but didn't know what to do with the zip file. Today the link doesn't seem to be working. Any ideas to what the v1.0.1 has in features compared to v1.0.0 by any chance? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



No idea. The version number on the end of that link seems to not be accurate, when you download the update it will download a zip file called 1.0.3.zip

The only thing i can tell that this updates is it adds VUDU.apk, and a new systemui.apk and settings.apk. The settings update the have removed the android licence from. (go figure)


----------



## corruption (Dec 11, 2013)

*kingo root*

Since I'm so damn impatient and couldn't wait for the SDK/ADB to download I used kingo knowing it's a fairly shady root tool.... Anyway I was removing bloat with TB I noticed a system app in Chinese (#%$4.2.2#%$) so I froze it, i would've uninstalled but didn't think it was a good idea without a custom recovery and/or nandroid. Like I said so far so good. What's really throwing me for a loop is that I've cleared and uninstalled the Walmart app three times and just like that annoying cat that freaking bloat reinstalled itself! Any idea how to make it stay gone and why/how it's reinstalling itself
See attachment


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 12, 2013)

corruption said:


> Since I'm so damn impatient and couldn't wait for the SDK/ADB to download I used kingo knowing it's a fairly shady root tool.... Anyway I was removing bloat with TB I noticed a system app in Chinese (#%$4.2.2#%$) so I froze it, i would've uninstalled but didn't think it was a good idea without a custom recovery and/or nandroid. Like I said so far so good. What's really throwing me for a loop is that I've cleared and uninstalled the Walmart app three times and just like that annoying cat that freaking bloat reinstalled itself! Any idea how to make it stay gone and why/how it's reinstalling itself
> See attachment

Click to collapse



That Walmart app was the first issue i've noticed on this tablet after purchase. It's got to be some sort of glitch that was probably done on purpose since no matter what utility you use to uninstall it, it will always be back on the tablet after a power up.


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 12, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> That Walmart app was the first issue i've noticed on this tablet after purchase. It's got to be some sort of glitch that was probably done on purpose since no matter what utility you use to uninstall it, it will always be back on the tablet after a power up.

Click to collapse



Delete the apk's from /system/app/preload (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 12, 2013)

Takenover83 said:


> Delete the apk's from /system/app/preload (if I remember correctly).

Click to collapse



I cannot delete any of the .apk files for some odd reason. By the way, the Walmart.apk is in system/preinstall folder and not in the system/app folder. I have checked every single setting to see what is holding this back as far as deleting these .apk files, but can't find anything. I'm using the latest version of ES File Explorer since the Explorer that came with the Tablet wouldn't let me go past the SD Card, Internal Memory, or USB folders. I've even tried cut and paste to another location on the drive without success. It does cut, paste, and delete, but the Walmart.apk is still in system/preinstall.

ANSWER: The Tablet needs to be rooted in order to delete these files!


----------



## t12icky0 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm still having trouble making the cwm recovery. Just boot loops.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jimmy422 (Dec 12, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> Yesterday the link was working, but didn't know what to do with the zip file. Today the link doesn't seem to be working. Any ideas to what the v1.0.1 has in features compared to v1.0.0 by any chance? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Is there any chance you can upload it?


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 12, 2013)

You need to pack the recovery IMG with a special version of mkbootimg. If you do not you will just get a black screen and thrown into the boot loader. I no longer have this tablet but I might be able to hack a working cwm for u guys.

Sent from my E270BSA using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dalamar1320 (Dec 12, 2013)

Takenover83 said:


> You need to pack the recovery IMG with a special version of mkbootimg. If you do not you will just get a black screen and thrown into the boot loader. I no longer have this tablet but I might be able to hack a working cwm for u guys.
> 
> Sent from my E270BSA using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That would be AWESOME if you could. I should be getting mine soon, as they were out when i went to get one, so i had to do the "1 hour guarantee" and wait for it to be shipped. I am looking forward to see what i can do with this, and a working recovery gives me peace of mind lol


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 12, 2013)

I threw this together real quick. It is a generic cwm with the kernel from rct6378w2. Someone will have to test it. Back up your stock recovery first. My girlfriend still has this tablet, so if I can get her to let me borrow it, maybe I can test it for myself. 

adb push flash_image /dev/
adb push generic-cwm.img /dev/
chmod 755 /dev/flash_image
/dev/flash_image recovery /dev/generic-cwm.img
chmod 644 /system/etc/install-recovery.sh

Let me know if it works.

Edit: Pulled. Not working. Will edit if I get something going.
Edit #2: Hmm, I can't even repack the stock recovery/kernel and get it to boot. So maybe the mkbootimg I am using is not working with this tablet? Will test more later.


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jimmy422 said:


> Is there any chance you can upload it?

Click to collapse



I never downloaded the zip file, just cancelled the pop up download window since i didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## t12icky0 (Dec 15, 2013)

That would be cool..I tried making one but just got boot loop and black screen. 

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Did anyone know that the Dual Core ARM Cortex-A9 processor that is in our tablets is capable of running @1.6GHz? So far i don't notice any reason to overclock it, but i'm sure some of you have been installing those 1Gb+ games that have either crashed or ran choppy. Might want to look into this. The Dual Core ARM Cortex-A9 in my Tablet is the rk3168 chip by rockchip. Just recently installed CPU-Z and found out alot of information regarding CPU, GPU, and etc.


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## t12icky0 (Dec 16, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> Did anyone know that the Dual Core ARM Cortex-A9 processor that is in our tablets is capable of running @1.6GHz? So far i don't notice any reason to overclock it, but i'm sure some of you have been installing those 1Gb+ games that have either crashed or ran choppy. Might want to look into this. The Dual Core ARM Cortex-A9 in my Tablet is the rk3168 chip by rockchip. Just recently installed CPU-Z and found out alot of information regarding CPU, GPU, and etc.

Click to collapse



Good too know about this. I'll try overclocking it and seeing it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 16, 2013)

t12icky0 said:


> Good too know about this. I'll try overclocking it and seeing it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just like the desktop processors scene, they are going with batches on these Cortex-A9 that overclock the most. If you get a chance just post back which benchmark utility, overclocking software you used and the settings that you adjusted. Thanks.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Dec 17, 2013)

I heard that the chip in these tablets supports a much higher resolution screen. Read it somewhere, YouTube I think. I might look into getting a screen off of ebay to test it out. 

and 1.6GHz overclock sounds great! I just wish we could get CWM on here


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 18, 2013)

TotesMyGoats said:


> I heard that the chip in these tablets supports a much higher resolution screen. Read it somewhere, YouTube I think. I might look into getting a screen off of ebay to test it out.
> 
> and 1.6GHz overclock sounds great! I just wish we could get CWM on here

Click to collapse



CPU-Z only states that the board is the rk30sdk chip and not the whole rk30xx in detail. It should be capable of running higher than 1.2GHz since some of these 40nm processors are running at 1.6GHz. They were in production sometime in 2012. It states that the maximum display size is 1920x1080 even though its just running at 800x480 on these 7" RCA Tablets.

Here is some more information i found:

RK30xx series

The Rockchip RK30xx series use a dual core ARM Cortex-A9 CPU core.

The RK3066 is a high performance Cortex A9 Dual Core mobile processor similar to the Samsung Exynos 4 Dual Core chip. In terms of performance, the RK3066 is between the Samsung Exynos 4210 and the Samsung Exynos 4212.[8][9][10][11]

    40 nm
    Dual-core Cortex-A9 processor (ARMv7 architecture) *clocked up to 1.6 GHz*
    NEON SIMD support
    Quad core Mali 400, clocked at 250 MHz supporting Open GL ES 2.0, Open VG 1.1 support, 9 GFLOPS
    VPU (Video Processing Unit) Multi-Media Processor supporting 1080p image and video decoding
    DDR, DDR2, DDR3 support, up to 2 GB
    HDMI 1.4 Interface
    2-channels TFT LCD Interface with 5 layers and 3D Display (*1920×1080 Maximum Display Size*)
    USB 2.0 Interface
    SD/MMC Interface


----------



## dinoxx (Dec 18, 2013)

*Info on RCA tablet*

Hello all I'm new here and looking to join in on this thread as I just got me a (*RCA RCT6077W2*) tablet and want to get the best from it. 

First tablet for me and know nothing about them and how to get the most from them.

So stupid questions may pop up 

I have followed and used the Kingo ROOT and got the USB to connect to my Win 7 computer but that's it

Thanks


----------



## dinoxx (Dec 18, 2013)

*RCA Tablet a single core*

Well I have been conversing with RCA and they say this tablet is a single core so you can't upgrade to V 4.2 J B or up so this thing is pretty much a DOG of a tablet and not much can be done to it.

RCA tells me this an upgrade is a NO GO Android 4.1 is it.

Well I got this thing for Free so no lose to me I'm selling it off.

If anyone has any Ideas for any upgrade I'm listening :cyclops:


----------



## Takenover83 (Dec 19, 2013)

We need seperate threads... Few RCA tablets being talking about in this one thread, causing confusion.


----------



## cjwoodLPN (Dec 20, 2013)

*Please someone help!*

I bought 3 RCA RCT6378W2 for my kids for Christmas when I went to set them up the first one went off without a hitch updated without a problem. However the other two I'm not able to update. I go to settings>about tablet>System updates>Auto check update>on there is a button below which says check now and when I click it nothing happens on either tablet. 

Model# RCT6378W2
Android Version- 4.2.2
Kernel version- 3.0.36+
[email protected]#199
Mon Aug 12 23:37:17 CST 2013
Build# RK30_ANDROID4.2.2-SDK-v1.00.00-FirmWareVersion-V1.00
JDQ39

I contacted RCA about this and they replied with instructions to do a hard reset.

1. On power off mode, press and hold on VOL+, then press Power button until you see RCA+Dog opening screen. Waiting for a few seconds, release VOL+ button until you see the android on its side.
2. Press and hold on Power button, then press VOL+ button once.
3. Volume up/down to highlight "wipe data/factory reset," then press power button to select.
4. Volume up/down to "Yes—delete all user data," then press power button to select.
5. When you see "Data wipe complete," press Power button to select "reboot system now." The system will be restarted.
6. After the above steps, you will see the initial setup interface.

 Here's another kicker....I can't get either tablet in hboot mode! When I hold down the vol+ button plus the power button the screen just flashes once and doesn't do anything else.  When I hold down the vol- button and the power button I get the RCA dogs then that screen goes away I release the volume button and nothing more happens on either tablet! This is very frustrating considering that it's 4 days until Christmas and I am going to have 2 very upset little girls! Please someone help me!


Third tablet info after updates

Android 4.2.2
Kernel version- 3.0.36+
[email protected]#596
Fri Dec 6 16:02:14 CST 2013
Build #
RCT6378W2-ANDROID 4.2.2-v06


----------



## dinoxx (Dec 20, 2013)

Best answer return the bad unit after using my RCA unit I'm not impressed with their quality.

Their support even though you get a PERSON is not quality support probably just reading off a script basic answers do this do that.

I have a long background using Windows from 3.1 to Win 8 and Android is one weak operating system very basic for a phone its ok but as a operating system It falls on its face ASAP.

If you want a useful tablet go windows or an ipad 1000% better Android is just to simple to be more than a web surfing or email machine that's it.


----------



## RawSarcasm (Dec 21, 2013)

*Bad comparison!*



dinoxx said:


> Best answer return the bad unit after using my RCA unit I'm not impressed with their quality.
> 
> Their support even though you get a PERSON is not quality support probably just reading off a script basic answers do this do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't usually post on anything but this is an unwanted opinion, sounds as though you are comparing an OS for a PHONE/TABLET to an OS made for PCs. Android  and IOS are basically the same in use so that was a waste to add the comment about an IPad. Windows I can't really say since they have 2 versions of their OS for tablets. Though my point stands that its made for simple things because that's what phones are, lol.

---------- Post added at 06:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




dinoxx said:


> Well I have been conversing with RCA and they say this tablet is a single core so you can't upgrade to V 4.2 J B or up so this thing is pretty much a DOG of a tablet and not much can be done to it.
> 
> RCA tells me this an upgrade is a NO GO Android 4.1 is it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't take their word for it as there is more than one version out there, use any benchmark app or hardware checked to see which you have.

Also I've been looking around and I think the best option for an update is to contact developers of the most popular custom ROMS and ask if they plan to support some of these devices. I say this because as KitKat is here and supposed to support low-end devices there should be an increase in support for affordable android devices.
 *I've left an email for the guys at SlimRom, I wonder if enough of us ask for support will they see a need for it.


----------



## Cholt13 (Dec 22, 2013)

NiMaD83 said:


> Is there a way to get this tablet to run aps off the microsd card? It doesnt seem to be able to to that or even really pick p the card in general .
> -can see psp roms off the int driver but cannot even see the card (actually shows the int as the sdcard)
> -even the best aps 2 sd aps cannot send to sd card
> -emulators cannot see a ext sd card to get the roms off either
> ...

Click to collapse



I been trying for days to figure it out! Download app after app, n no luck! So!done please help


----------



## NiMaD83 (Dec 22, 2013)

Cholt13 said:


> I been trying for days to figure it out! Download app after app, n no luck! So!done please help

Click to collapse



Root + link2sd  works for getting apps on sd card.


as far as finding the ext sd card. most apps ive used you have to backup as far as you can see .. 
you have to find the folder called 
mnt
then external_sd


then you are at the root of your micro sd card


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 22, 2013)

That Explorer that came with the Tablet is just basic. You'll need to download a more advanced File Explorer like ES File Explorer for example. Also you shouldn't have any issues locating any roms for the emulators. Just as NiMaD83 had mentioned, you'll need to go into mnt folder in order to locate the External SD. I have NES, SNES, GENESIS, and N64, found all of the roms and set them up for their folders. I haven't installed PPS, so i'm not sure if the build has bugs or something else you aren't doing right. Also, when i installed Clean Master, i remember an option where you can move Apps.


----------



## dinoxx (Dec 22, 2013)

*Have a good day*

I explained this quiet well below no need to explain anything 




> I have a long background using Windows from 3.1 to Win 8 and *Android is one weak operating system very basic for a phone its ok* but as a operating system It falls on its face ASAP.

Click to collapse



I do believe most people looking to buy a tablet want more from it than email and web surfing explaining this will stop people from making a mistake.

Educating the people is a good thing why waste money on a product that will not give the consumer what they need.


----------



## jcruz767 (Dec 25, 2013)

So it's a no go on either 4.2.2 or cwm? 

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




goofwear said:


> TAHNK YOU Takenover83 you are amazing. I rooted my tablet same model and set up as yours.
> 
> frarredo  here is the information you were asking about in the picks below..
> 
> Please take notice to picture Screenshot_2013-11-29-23-15-32.png running bubble launcher, xposed framework , and xhalofloaingwind, to muliwindows on the tablet and all android phones,

Click to collapse



Could you share the link for he multiwindows mod.


----------



## giveen (Dec 26, 2013)

My kids got this tablet for Christmas. Give me a bit to root it (probably tomorrow morning) and I'll begin my rip down of the system. 
I've developed for several tablets and phones.


----------



## t12icky0 (Dec 26, 2013)

giveen said:


> My kids got this tablet for Christmas. Give me a bit to root it (probably tomorrow morning) and I'll begin my rip down of the system.
> I've developed for several tablets and phones.

Click to collapse



Good too know..I had tried but ended up having to factory reset cuz i messed up a file. Hope yours goes better.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrsweet08 (Dec 27, 2013)

cueballs said:


> It is a hidden option that needs to be enabled.  Follow this guide: www ninjaromeo com / enable-usb-debugging-developer-options-jelly-bean/
> 
> I just enabled this option on my Walmart BF 7" RCA RCT6378W2 tablet.
> 
> Sorry I had to mangle the link because XDA wont let me link external sources yet.

Click to collapse



If you tap build number a few times you will get development. In mean in your settings and about device then tap build number a few times.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrsweet08 (Dec 27, 2013)

jcruz767 said:


> So it's a no go on either 4.2.2 or cwm?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine has 4.2.2 not sure how never updated anything, it had 4.2.1 then a few hours later there it was......

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr_Fumbles91 (Dec 27, 2013)

OK. we have root. is there anyone working on a recovery? if anyone could share how to make a nandroid using stock recovery thatd be great! 'm personally trying to find a kernel to OC this thing.(anyone kn of a universal onefor android or are they device specific?) This is especially useful to those of us with the W22 as its a single core. i can live without roms as its possible  to change the stock launcher by going n2 root explorer /system/app and renaming launcher2.apk to launcher 2.bin and replacing with new launcher such as GO Launcher and renaming it to launcher2.apk this is a simple root trick that can be used on any android device as far as i know. i pst this tip as i noticed this is many users first android device and their first root and its pretty helpful as far as customization goes, also for those of you who are rooting for the first time check out rom toolbox


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## developer209 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Enable USB Debugging*



Desarial said:


> how are you turning on usb debugging? I also have this tablet(purchased on black Friday from Walmart like everyone else) and mine doesn't seem to have that option anywhere. in fact, compared to the previous two android products I have, this device seems to lack ALOT of available functions. though I am capable of navigating a recovery menu at boot. but that doesn't do me any good for using pdanet. that seems to be my biggest road block. pdanet wont install because the onl;y way I can allow my device to connect to my pc with adp is using the adp updater in the recovery boot menu.

Click to collapse



Go to settings > about device > build number    then repeatedly click build number.


----------



## jcruz767 (Dec 27, 2013)

mrsweet08 said:


> Mine has 4.2.2 not sure how never updated anything, it had 4.2.1 then a few hours later there it was......
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You have a RCT6378W2 tablet which is why I had asked about 4.2.2 and I have a RCT6077W2, the same tablet as from the first post. Sorry if there was any confusion.

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




giveen said:


> My kids got this tablet for Christmas. Give me a bit to root it (probably tomorrow morning) and I'll begin my rip down of the system.
> I've developed for several tablets and phones.

Click to collapse



Which tablet do you have the RCT6378W2 or RCT6077W2? It's just this thread has got real confusing since people are talking about two different devices at the same time.


----------



## NiMaD83 (Dec 27, 2013)

mrsweet08 said:


> Mine has 4.2.2 not sure how never updated anything, it had 4.2.1 then a few hours later there it was......
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Mine updated the moment I had the wifi on. Not sure sure what version or kernal its currently on though.


----------



## mrsweet08 (Dec 27, 2013)

It is rather confusing which tab is this for? And what's the difference between the two...?

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr_Fumbles91 (Dec 27, 2013)

How far has anyone gotten? I have the 6077w22 and when I boot the recovery I get an android with his chest open and an exclamation mark, I also botched my settings.apk but somehow after holding in the reset button on back it seems to be working fine..very strange


----------



## mrsweet08 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr_Fumbles91 said:


> How far has anyone gotten? I have the 6077w22 and when I boot the recovery I get an android with his chest open and an exclamation mark, I also botched my settings.apk but somehow after holding in the reset button on back it seems to be working fine..very strange

Click to collapse



Press volume up and you will get stock recovery. 

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## giveen (Dec 27, 2013)

Okay expect a slew of information as I dump everything I need to know about this device.


Blocks

```
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:35 dm-0 -> ../devices/virtual/block/dm-0
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:35 dm-1 -> ../devices/virtual/block/dm-1
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:35 dm-2 -> ../devices/virtual/block/dm-2
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:35 dm-3 -> ../devices/virtual/block/dm-3
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop0 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop0
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop1 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop1
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop2 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop2
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop3 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop3
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop4 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop4
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop5 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop5
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop6 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop6
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 loop7 -> ../devices/virtual/block/loop7
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock0 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd0/mtdblock0
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock1 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd1/mtdblock1
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock2 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd2/mtdblock2
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock3 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd3/mtdblock3
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock4 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd4/mtdblock4
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock5 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd5/mtdblock5
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock6 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd6/mtdblock6
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock7 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd7/mtdblock7
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-12-27 07:26 mtdblock8 -> ../devices/virtual/mtd/mtd8/mtdblock8
```

mount

```
rootfs / rootfs ro,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,mode=600 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/secure tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=700 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
/dev/block/mtdblock7 /system ext4 ro,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/dev/block/mtdblock8 /data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/dev/block/mtdblock5 /cache ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/sys/kernel/debug /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,relatime 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard0 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
```


---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------

ueventd.rk30board.rc

```
#for sensors
/dev/mma8452_daemon       0660   system     system
/dev/akm8975_dev          0660   system     system
/dev/akm8975_aot          0660   system     system
/dev/akm8963_dev          0660   system     system
/dev/akm_dev              0660   system     system
/dev/gyrosensor           0660   system     system
/dev/accel                0660   system     system
/dev/compass              0660   system     system
/dev/lightsensor          0660   system     system
/dev/psensor              0660   system     system
/dev/temperature          0660   system     system
/dev/pressure             0660   system     system

/dev/ion                  0666   system     system
/dev/galcore              0666   system     graphics
/dev/video0               0660   system     camera
/dev/video1               0660   system     camera
/dev/video2               0660   system     camera
/dev/pmem_cam             0660   system     camera
/dev/vpu                  0660   system     system
/dev/vpu_service          0666   system     system
/dev/vpu_mem              0666   system     system
/dev/rk29-ipp             0666   system     system   
/dev/rga                  0666   system     system
/dev/video_state          0666   system     system
/dev/sys_state            0660   system     system
/dev/mirroring            0664   media      media

# for Sensor HAL
/dev/akm8973              0660   system     system
/dev/accelerometer        0660   system     system

# for mpu gyroscope 
/dev/mpu                  0660   system     system
/dev/mpuirq               0660   system     system
/dev/timerirq             0660   system     system
/dev/accelirq             0660   system     system
/dev/compassirq           0660   system     system

# for GPS
#/dev/ttyS3                0600   gps        gps
/dev/gps                  0660   gps        gps

# for BT
/dev/vflash               0660   bluetooth  bluetooth
/dev/ttyS0                0660   bluetooth  bluetooth
/dev/ttyS2                0660   bluetooth  bluetooth
/dev/rtk_btusb            0660   bluetooth  bluetooth

# for radio
/dev/ttyUSB0              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB1              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB2              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB3              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB4              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB5              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB6              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB7              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB8              0660   radio		radio
/dev/ttyUSB9              0660   radio		radio

# for mali
/dev/mali           	  0666   system   	 system
/dev/ump           	  0666   system   	 system

# for sgx
/dev/pvrsrvkm         0666   system      system

#for hdmi
/sys/class/display/HDMI/enable   0664     root       system
/sys/class/display/HDMI/mode     0664     root       system
/sys/class/display/HDMI/scale    0664     root       system
/sys/class/graphics/fb0/blank    0664     root    system

#for DRM
/dev/rknand_sys_storage   0660   system     system
```


---------- Post added at 05:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------

Looks like a standard init.rc

```
# Copyright (C) 2012 The Android Open Source Project
#
# IMPORTANT: Do not create world writable files or directories.
# This is a common source of Android security bugs.
#

import /init.usb.rc
import /init.${ro.hardware}.rc
import /init.trace.rc

on early-init
    # Set init and its forked children's oom_adj.
    write /proc/1/oom_adj -16

    # Set the security context for the init process.
    # This should occur before anything else (e.g. ueventd) is started.
    setcon u:r:init:s0

    start ueventd

# create mountpoints
    mkdir /mnt 0775 root system

on init

sysclktz 0

loglevel 3

# setup the global environment
    export PATH /sbin:/vendor/bin:/system/sbin:/system/bin:/system/xbin
    export LD_LIBRARY_PATH /vendor/lib:/system/lib
    export ANDROID_BOOTLOGO 1
    export ANDROID_ROOT /system
    export ANDROID_ASSETS /system/app
    export ANDROID_DATA /data
    export ANDROID_STORAGE /storage
    export ASEC_MOUNTPOINT /mnt/asec
    export LOOP_MOUNTPOINT /mnt/obb
    export BOOTCLASSPATH /system/framework/core.jar:/system/framework/core-junit.jar:/system/framework/bouncycastle.jar:/system/framework/ext.jar:/system/framework/framework.jar:/system/framework/telephony-common.jar:/system/framework/mms-common.jar:/system/framework/android.policy.jar:/system/framework/services.jar:/system/framework/apache-xml.jar

# Backward compatibility
    symlink /system/etc /etc
    symlink /sys/kernel/debug /d

# Right now vendor lives on the same filesystem as system,
# but someday that may change.
    symlink /system/vendor /vendor

# Create cgroup mount point for cpu accounting
    mkdir /acct
    mount cgroup none /acct cpuacct
    mkdir /acct/uid

    mkdir /system
    mkdir /data 0771 system system
    mkdir /cache 0770 system cache
    mkdir /config 0500 root root

    # See storage config details at http://source.android.com/tech/storage/
    mkdir /mnt/shell 0700 shell shell
    mkdir /storage 0050 root sdcard_r

    # Directory for putting things only root should see.
    mkdir /mnt/secure 0700 root root
    # Create private mountpoint so we can MS_MOVE from staging
    mount tmpfs tmpfs /mnt/secure mode=0700,uid=0,gid=0

    # Directory for staging bindmounts
    mkdir /mnt/secure/staging 0700 root root

    # Directory-target for where the secure container
    # imagefile directory will be bind-mounted
    mkdir /mnt/secure/asec  0700 root root

    # Secure container public mount points.
    mkdir /mnt/asec  0700 root system
    mount tmpfs tmpfs /mnt/asec mode=0755,gid=1000

    # Filesystem image public mount points.
    mkdir /mnt/obb 0700 root system
    mount tmpfs tmpfs /mnt/obb mode=0755,gid=1000

    write /proc/sys/kernel/panic_on_oops 1
    write /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs 0
    write /proc/cpu/alignment 4
    write /proc/sys/kernel/sched_latency_ns 10000000
    write /proc/sys/kernel/sched_wakeup_granularity_ns 2000000
    write /proc/sys/kernel/sched_compat_yield 1
    write /proc/sys/kernel/sched_child_runs_first 0
    write /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space 2
    write /proc/sys/kernel/kptr_restrict 2
    write /proc/sys/kernel/dmesg_restrict 1
    write /proc/sys/vm/mmap_min_addr 32768
    write /proc/sys/kernel/sched_rt_runtime_us 950000
    write /proc/sys/kernel/sched_rt_period_us 1000000

# Create cgroup mount points for process groups
    mkdir /dev/cpuctl
    mount cgroup none /dev/cpuctl cpu
    chown system system /dev/cpuctl
    chown system system /dev/cpuctl/tasks
    chmod 0660 /dev/cpuctl/tasks
    write /dev/cpuctl/cpu.shares 1024
    write /dev/cpuctl/cpu.rt_runtime_us 950000
    write /dev/cpuctl/cpu.rt_period_us 1000000

    mkdir /dev/cpuctl/apps
    chown system system /dev/cpuctl/apps/tasks
    chmod 0666 /dev/cpuctl/apps/tasks
    write /dev/cpuctl/apps/cpu.shares 1024
    write /dev/cpuctl/apps/cpu.rt_runtime_us 800000
    write /dev/cpuctl/apps/cpu.rt_period_us 1000000

    mkdir /dev/cpuctl/apps/bg_non_interactive
    chown system system /dev/cpuctl/apps/bg_non_interactive/tasks
    chmod 0666 /dev/cpuctl/apps/bg_non_interactive/tasks
    # 5.0 %
    write /dev/cpuctl/apps/bg_non_interactive/cpu.shares 52
    write /dev/cpuctl/apps/bg_non_interactive/cpu.rt_runtime_us 700000
    write /dev/cpuctl/apps/bg_non_interactive/cpu.rt_period_us 1000000

# Allow everybody to read the xt_qtaguid resource tracking misc dev.
# This is needed by any process that uses socket tagging.
    chmod 0644 /dev/xt_qtaguid

on fs
    insmod /rk30xxnand_ko.ko
# mount mtd partitions
    mount ext4 [email protected] /system wait ro noatime nodiratime noauto_da_alloc
    start readahead
    mount ext4 [email protected] /data wait noatime nodiratime nosuid nodev noauto_da_alloc
    mount ext4 [email protected] /cache wait noatime nodiratime nosuid nodev noauto_da_alloc

    insmod /system/lib/modules/ump.ko
    insmod /system/lib/modules/mali.ko mali_dvfs=50,100,133,160,200,266,400 mali_init_clock=50
    insmod /system/lib/modules/rk30_mirroring.ko
    insmod /system/lib/modules/rk29-ipp.ko

on post-fs
    # once everything is setup, no need to modify /
    # mount rootfs rootfs / ro remount
    # mount shared so changes propagate into child namespaces
    mount rootfs rootfs / shared rec
    mount tmpfs tmpfs /mnt/secure private rec

    # We chown/chmod /cache again so because mount is run as root + defaults
    chown system cache /cache
    chmod 0770 /cache
    # We restorecon /cache in case the cache partition has been reset.
    restorecon /cache

    # This may have been created by the recovery system with odd permissions
    chown system cache /cache/recovery
    chmod 0770 /cache/recovery
    # This may have been created by the recovery system with the wrong context.
    restorecon /cache/recovery

    #change permissions on vmallocinfo so we can grab it from bugreports
    chown root log /proc/vmallocinfo
    chmod 0440 /proc/vmallocinfo

    chown root log /proc/slabinfo
    chmod 0440 /proc/slabinfo

    #change permissions on kmsg & sysrq-trigger so bugreports can grab kthread stacks
    chown root system /proc/kmsg
    chmod 0440 /proc/kmsg
    chown root system /proc/sysrq-trigger
    chmod 0220 /proc/sysrq-trigger
    chown system log /proc/last_kmsg
    chmod 0440 /proc/last_kmsg

    # create the lost+found directories, so as to enforce our permissions
    mkdir /cache/lost+found 0770 root root

on post-fs-data
    # We chown/chmod /data again so because mount is run as root + defaults
    chown system system /data
    chmod 0771 /data
    # We restorecon /data in case the userdata partition has been reset.
    restorecon /data

    # Create dump dir and collect dumps.
    # Do this before we mount cache so eventually we can use cache for
    # storing dumps on platforms which do not have a dedicated dump partition.
    mkdir /data/dontpanic 0750 root log

    # Collect apanic data, free resources and re-arm trigger
    copy /proc/apanic_console /data/dontpanic/apanic_console
    chown root log /data/dontpanic/apanic_console
    chmod 0640 /data/dontpanic/apanic_console

    copy /proc/apanic_threads /data/dontpanic/apanic_threads
    chown root log /data/dontpanic/apanic_threads
    chmod 0640 /data/dontpanic/apanic_threads

    write /proc/apanic_console 1

    # create basic filesystem structure
    mkdir /data/misc 01771 system misc
    mkdir /data/misc/adb 02750 system shell
    mkdir /data/misc/bluedroid 0770 bluetooth net_bt_stack
    mkdir /data/misc/bluetooth 0770 system system
    mkdir /data/misc/keystore 0700 keystore keystore
    mkdir /data/misc/keychain 0771 system system
    mkdir /data/misc/sms 0770 system radio
    mkdir /data/misc/vpn 0770 system vpn
    mkdir /data/misc/systemkeys 0700 system system
    # give system access to wpa_supplicant.conf for backup and restore
    mkdir /data/misc/wifi 0770 wifi wifi
    chmod 0660 /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
    mkdir /data/local 0751 root root

    # For security reasons, /data/local/tmp should always be empty.
    # Do not place files or directories in /data/local/tmp
    mkdir /data/local/tmp 0771 shell shell
    mkdir /data/local/tmp/ctsScreenShot 0771 system system
    mkdir /data/data 0771 system system
    mkdir /data/app-private 0771 system system
    mkdir /data/app-asec 0700 root root
    mkdir /data/app-lib 0771 system system
    mkdir /data/app 0771 system system
    mkdir /data/property 0700 root root
    mkdir /data/ssh 0750 root shell
    mkdir /data/ssh/empty 0700 root root

    # create dalvik-cache, so as to enforce our permissions
    mkdir /data/dalvik-cache 0771 system system

    # create resource-cache and double-check the perms
    mkdir /data/resource-cache 0771 system system
    chown system system /data/resource-cache
    chmod 0771 /data/resource-cache

    # create the lost+found directories, so as to enforce our permissions
    mkdir /data/lost+found 0770 root root

    # create directory for DRM plug-ins - give drm the read/write access to
    # the following directory.
    mkdir /data/drm 0770 drm drm

    # If there is no fs-post-data action in the init.<device>.rc file, you
    # must uncomment this line, otherwise encrypted filesystems
    # won't work.
    # Set indication (checked by vold) that we have finished this action
    #setprop vold.post_fs_data_done 1

on boot
# basic network init
    ifup lo
    hostname localhost
    domainname localdomain

# set RLIMIT_NICE to allow priorities from 19 to -20
    setrlimit 13 40 40

# Memory management.  Basic kernel parameters, and allow the high
# level system server to be able to adjust the kernel OOM driver
# parameters to match how it is managing things.
    write /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory 1
    write /proc/sys/vm/min_free_order_shift 4
    chown root system /sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/adj
    chmod 0664 /sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/adj
    chown root system /sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree
    chmod 0664 /sys/module/lowmemorykiller/parameters/minfree

    # Tweak background writeout
    write /proc/sys/vm/dirty_expire_centisecs 200
    write /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_ratio  5

    # Permissions for System Server and daemons.
    chown radio system /sys/android_power/state
    chown radio system /sys/android_power/request_state
    chown radio system /sys/android_power/acquire_full_wake_lock
    chown radio system /sys/android_power/acquire_partial_wake_lock
    chown radio system /sys/android_power/release_wake_lock
    chown system system /sys/power/autosleep
    chown system system /sys/power/state
    chown system system /sys/power/wakeup_count
    chown radio system /sys/power/wake_lock
    chown radio system /sys/power/wake_unlock
    chmod 0660 /sys/power/state
    chmod 0660 /sys/power/wake_lock
    chmod 0660 /sys/power/wake_unlock

    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/timer_rate
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/timer_rate
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/min_sample_time
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/min_sample_time
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/hispeed_freq
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/hispeed_freq
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/go_hispeed_load
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/go_hispeed_load
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/above_hispeed_delay
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/above_hispeed_delay
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boost
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boost
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boostpulse
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/input_boost
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/input_boost
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boostpulse_duration
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/boostpulse_duration

    # Assume SMP uses shared cpufreq policy for all CPUs
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

    chown system system /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/keyboard-backlight/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/button-backlight/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/jogball-backlight/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/green/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/blue/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/device/grpfreq
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/device/grppwm
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/device/blink
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/green/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/blue/brightness
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/device/grpfreq
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/device/grppwm
    chown system system /sys/class/leds/red/device/blink
    chown system system /sys/class/timed_output/vibrator/enable
    chown system system /sys/module/sco/parameters/disable_esco
    chown system system /sys/kernel/ipv4/tcp_wmem_min
    chown system system /sys/kernel/ipv4/tcp_wmem_def
    chown system system /sys/kernel/ipv4/tcp_wmem_max
    chown system system /sys/kernel/ipv4/tcp_rmem_min
    chown system system /sys/kernel/ipv4/tcp_rmem_def
    chown system system /sys/kernel/ipv4/tcp_rmem_max
    chown root system /sys/class/display/HDMI/enable
    chown root system /sys/class/display/HDMI/mode
    chown root system /sys/class/display/HDMI/scale
    chown root radio /proc/cmdline

# Define TCP buffer sizes for various networks
#   ReadMin, ReadInitial, ReadMax, WriteMin, WriteInitial, WriteMax,
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.default 4096,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.wifi    524288,1048576,2097152,262144,524288,1048576
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.lte     524288,1048576,2097152,262144,524288,1048576
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.umts    4094,87380,110208,4096,16384,110208
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.hspa    4094,87380,262144,4096,16384,262144
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.hsupa   4094,87380,262144,4096,16384,262144
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.hsdpa   4094,87380,262144,4096,16384,262144
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.hspap   4094,87380,1220608,4096,16384,1220608
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.edge    4093,26280,35040,4096,16384,35040
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.gprs    4092,8760,11680,4096,8760,11680
    setprop net.tcp.buffersize.evdo    4094,87380,262144,4096,16384,262144

# Set this property so surfaceflinger is not started by system_init
    setprop system_init.startsurfaceflinger 0

    class_start core
    class_start main

on nonencrypted
    class_start late_start

on charger
    insmod /rk30xxnand_ko.ko
    mount ext4 [email protected] /system wait ro noatime nodiratime noauto_da_alloc
    export PATH /sbin:/vendor/bin:/system/sbin:/system/bin:/system/xbin
    export LD_LIBRARY_PATH /vendor/lib:/system/lib
    start console

    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 0bb4
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0c01
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd

    mount ext4 [email protected] /data wait noatime nodiratime nosuid nodev noauto_da_alloc

    class_start charger

on property:vold.decrypt=trigger_reset_main
    class_reset main

on property:vold.decrypt=trigger_load_persist_props
    load_persist_props

on property:vold.decrypt=trigger_post_fs_data
    trigger post-fs-data

on property:vold.decrypt=trigger_restart_min_framework
    class_start main

on property:vold.decrypt=trigger_restart_framework
    class_start main
    class_start late_start

on property:vold.decrypt=trigger_shutdown_framework
    class_reset late_start
    class_reset main

## Daemon processes to be run by init.
##
service ueventd /sbin/ueventd
    class core
    critical
    seclabel u:r:ueventd:s0

on property:selinux.reload_policy=1
    restart ueventd
    restart installd

service console /system/bin/sh
    class core
    console
    disabled
    user shell
    group log

on property:ro.debuggable=1
    start console

# adbd is controlled via property triggers in init.<platform>.usb.rc
service adbd /sbin/adbd
    class core
    socket adbd stream 660 system system
    disabled
    seclabel u:r:adbd:s0

# adbd on at boot in emulator
on property:ro.kernel.qemu=1
    start adbd

# for drm processed 
on property:sys.drm.processed=true
    write /sys/class/display/HDMI/enable 0
on property:sys.drm.processed=false
    write /sys/class/display/HDMI/enable 1
# secure flag set
on property:sys.surface.secured=true
    write /sys/class/display/HDMI/enable 0
on property:sys.surface.secured=false
    write /sys/class/display/HDMI/enable 1

#SGX540
service pvrsrvctl /system/vendor/bin/pvrsrvctl --start
 		oneshot
    class core
    group graphics
    
service servicemanager /system/bin/servicemanager
    class core
    user system
    group system
    critical
    onrestart restart zygote
    onrestart restart media
    onrestart restart surfaceflinger
    onrestart restart drm

service vold /system/bin/vold
    class core
    socket vold stream 0660 root mount
    ioprio be 2

service netd /system/bin/netd
    class main
    socket netd stream 0660 root system
    socket dnsproxyd stream 0660 root inet
    socket mdns stream 0660 root system

service debuggerd /system/bin/debuggerd
    class main

service muxd6 /system/bin/gsm0710muxd
    class main
    user root
    disabled 


service muxd7 /system/bin/gsm0710muxd_m51 -p "/dev/ttyS1" -b 115200 -f 2047 -s /dev/mux -w /dev/ptmx /dev/ptmx /dev/ptmx /dev/ptmx
    class main
    user root
    disabled 

service muxd8 /system/bin/gsm0710muxd_mt6250
    class main
    user root
    disabled

service muxd9 /system/bin/gsm0710muxd_c66a
    class main
    user root
    disabled
service muxd13 /system/bin/gsm0710muxd_aw706
    class main
    user root
    disabled

service muxd14 /system/bin/gsm0710muxd_a85xx
    class main
    user root
    disabled
 
service ril-daemon /system/bin/rild
    class main
    socket rild stream 660 root radio
    socket rild-debug stream 660 radio system
    user root
    group radio cache inet misc audio log
    disabled
service ril-daemon3 /system/bin/rild3
    class main
    socket rild3 stream 660 root radio
    socket rild-debug stream 660 radio system
    user root
    group radio cache inet misc audio log
    disabled
service surfaceflinger /system/bin/surfaceflinger
    class main
    user system
    group graphics drmrpc
    onrestart restart zygote

service zygote /system/bin/app_process -Xzygote /system/bin --zygote --start-system-server
    class main
    socket zygote stream 660 root system
    onrestart write /sys/android_power/request_state wake
    onrestart write /sys/power/state on
    onrestart restart media
    onrestart restart netd

service drm /system/bin/drmserver
    class main
    user drm
    group drm system inet drmrpc

service media /system/bin/mediaserver
    class main
    user media
    group system audio camera inet net_bt net_bt_admin net_bw_acct drmrpc
    ioprio rt 4

service bootanim /system/bin/bootanimation
    class main
    user graphics
    group graphics
    disabled
    oneshot

service shutdownanim /system/bin/bootanimation -shutdown
    class main
    user graphics
    group graphics
    disabled
    oneshot
service update_loader /system/bin/update_loader
       class main
       user root
       group root
       oneshot
service installd /system/bin/installd
    class main
    socket installd stream 600 system system

service flash_recovery /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
    class main
    oneshot

service racoon /system/bin/racoon
    class main
    socket racoon stream 600 system system
    # IKE uses UDP port 500. Racoon will setuid to vpn after binding the port.
    group vpn net_admin inet
    disabled
    oneshot

service mtpd /system/bin/mtpd
    class main
    socket mtpd stream 600 system system
    user vpn
    group vpn net_admin inet net_raw
    disabled
    oneshot

service keystore /system/bin/keystore /data/misc/keystore
    class main
    user keystore
    group keystore drmrpc
    socket keystore stream 666

service dumpstate /system/bin/dumpstate -s
    class main
    socket dumpstate stream 0660 shell log
    disabled
    oneshot

service drmservice /system/bin/drmservice
	class main
	oneshot

service sshd /system/bin/start-ssh
    class main
    disabled

service mdnsd /system/bin/mdnsd
    class main
    user mdnsr
    group inet net_raw
    socket mdnsd stream 0660 mdnsr inet
    disabled
    oneshot

service whtest /system/bin/whtest.sh
    disabled
    oneshot
```


----------



## giveen (Dec 27, 2013)

init.rk30board.rc


```
import init.rk30board.usb.rc

on early-init
    # mkdir /mnt/sdcard 0000 system system
    # for backwards compatibility

    # for united data storage
    mkdir /storage 0050 system sdcard_r
    mkdir /storage/sdcard0 0000 system system

    # this property is used for external_storage when not flash partition
    export EXTERNAL_STORAGE_USE_DATA /storage/sdcard0
    export EXTERNAL_STORAGE /mnt/sdcard
    export SECOND_VOLUME_STORAGE /mnt/external_sd
    mkdir /mnt/external_sd 0000 system system
    export THIRD_VOLUME_STORAGE /mnt/usb_storage
    mkdir /mnt/usb_storage 0000 system system

    # bluetooth LPM
    chmod 0220 /proc/bluetooth/sleep/lpm
    chmod 0220 /proc/bluetooth/sleep/btwrite
    chown bluetooth net_bt_stack /proc/bluetooth/sleep/lpm
    chown bluetooth net_bt_stack /proc/bluetooth/sleep/btwrite

on fs
    #mount vfat [email protected] /mnt/sdcard wait noatime nodiratime  nosuid nodev uid=1000,gid=1015,fmask=0702,dmask=0702

# AP6476 GPS permission
    chmod 755 /system/bin/glgps
    chown root system /system/bin/glgps
    chmod 644 /system/lib/hw/gps.default.so
    chown root system /system/lib/hw/gps.default.so
    mkdir /data/gps
    chmod 771 /data/gps
    chown root system /data/gps

on post-fs-data
    # we will remap this as /mnt/sdcard with the sdcard fuse tool
    mkdir /data/media 0770 media_rw media_rw
    chown media_rw media_rw /data/media

on init
    symlink /etc/bluez/bcm432x/BCM4329B1_TestOnly_0237_26MHz_SEMCO_B23.hcd /bcm4329_samsung.hcd
    symlink /etc/bluez/bcm432x/BCM4329B1_USI_WM-BN-BM-01.hcd /bcm4329_usi.hcd
    symlink /etc/bluez/bcm432x/BCM4329B1_002.002.023.0389.0000_Cybertan-Foxconn_Cls2_extLNA_EDRmaxInputLev+PeakDEVM_NT.hcd /bcm4329_cybertan.hcd
# for adobe reader mobile
    export RK_ADOBE_DE_MOBILE 1
    export EBOOK_PAGE_VISIBLE_NUMBER 2　
    export RK_ADEPT_DEVICE_TYPE mobile
    export RK_ADOBE_DE_DOC_FOLDER "/mnt/sdcard/Digital Editions"
    export RK_ADEPT_ACTIVATION_FILE /mnt/sdcard/.adobe-digital-editions/activation.xml
    export RK_ADEPT_DEVICE_FILE /mnt/sdcard/.adobe-digital-editions/device.xml
    export RK_ADEPT_DEVICE_SALT_FILE /mnt/sdcard/.adobe-digital-editions/devicesalt
    export ADOBE_FONTS_DIR  /system/fonts/adobefonts/

on boot
    mount debugfs /sys/kernel/debug /sys/kernel/debug
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
    chmod 0660 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
    insmod /system/lib/modules/vpu_service.ko
    insmod /system/lib/modules/rtk_btusb.ko

#backlight
    chown system system /sys/class/backlight/rk28_bl/brightness

# permissions for bluetooth.
    mkdir /data/misc/bluetoothd 0775 bluetooth bluetooth
    setprop ro.bt.bdaddr_path "/data/misc/bluetoothd/bt_addr"
    chown bluetooth bluetooth ro.bt.bdaddr_path

# for wifi
    # mt7601u
    chmod 0644 /system/lib/modules/mtprealloc7601Usta.ko

    mkdir /data/misc/wifi 0770 wifi wifi
    mkdir /data/misc/wifi/sockets 0770 wifi wifi
    mkdir /data/misc/wifi/sockets/tmp 0440 wifi wifi
    mkdir /data/misc/dhcp 0770 dhcp dhcp
    chown dhcp dhcp /data/misc/dhcp
    
    mkdir /data/misc/wifi 0770 wifi wifi
    chmod 0660 /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
    chmod 0660 /data/misc/wifi/p2p_supplicant.conf
    mkdir /data/misc/wifi 0770 wifi wifi
    mkdir /data/misc/wifi/sockets 0770 wifi wifi
    chmod 777 /data/misc/wifi/sockets
    mkdir /data/misc/wpa_supplicant 0770 wifi wifi
    chown wifi wifi /data/misc/wifi 
    
#for hdmi timem out
   chown root system /sys/class/graphics/fb0/blank
   chmod 0664 /sys/class/graphics/fb0/blank

# bluetooth power up/down interface
    chmod 0660 /dev/ttyS0
    chmod 0660 /dev/ttyS2
    chmod 0660 /dev/vflash
    chown bluetooth bluetooth /dev/vflash
    chown bluetooth bluetooth /dev/ttyS2
    chown bluetooth bluetooth /dev/ttyS0
    chown bluetooth bluetooth /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/type
    chown bluetooth bluetooth /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state
    chmod 0664 /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state

    chown system system /sys/mali400_utility/utility
    chmod 0664 /sys/mali400_utility/utility

    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
    chmod 0664 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
     
    chown system system /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed
    chmod 0664 /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed

    chmod 0660 /dev/ttyS0
    chown bluetooth system /dev/ttyS0
    chmod 0660 /dev/bthwctl
    chown bluetooth system /dev/bthwctl
    mkdir /data/bluetooth 0771 bluetooth system

#for rda bt
    chmod 0664 /dev/tcc_bt_dev
    chown bluetooth bluetooth /dev/tcc_bt_dev

    chmod 0664 /dev/voice_modem
    chown bluetooth bluetooth /dev/voice_modem

# create virtual SD card at /mnt/sdcard, based on the /data/media directory
# daemon will drop to user/group system/media_rw after initializing
# underlying files in /data/media will be created with user and group media_rw (1023)
service sdcard /system/bin/sdcard /data/media /storage/sdcard0 1023 1023
    class late_start
    disabled

on property:ro.factory.storage_policy=1
    symlink /storage/sdcard0 /mnt/sdcard
    symlink /storage/sdcard0 /sdcard
    mount rootfs rootfs / ro remount
    start sdcard

on property:ro.factory.storage_policy=0
    mkdir /mnt/sdcard 0000 system system
    symlink /mnt/sdcard /sdcard
    mount rootfs rootfs / ro remount
    stop sdcard

service wpa_supplicant /system/bin/wpa_supplicant \
    -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
    #-Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -puse_p2p_group_interface=1 -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin
    #   we will start as root and wpa_supplicant will switch to user wifi
    #   after setting up the capabilities required for WEXT
    #   user wifi
    #   group wifi inet keystore
    class main
    socket wpa_wlan0 dgram 660 wifi wifi
    disabled
    oneshot
service wfd /system/bin/wfd
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot

#add for wifi direct (gwl)
service p2p_supplicant /system/bin/wpa_supplicant \
    -iwlan0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf -N \
    -ip2p0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/p2p_supplicant.conf -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin -puse_p2p_group_interface=1
    #   we will start as root and wpa_supplicant will switch to user wifi
    #   after setting up the capabilities required for WEXT
    #   user wifi
    #   group wifi inet keystore
    class main
    socket wpa_wlan0 dgram 660 wifi wifi
    disabled
    oneshot

service rtl_supplicant /system/bin/rtl_supplicant \
    -ip2p0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/p2p_supplicant.conf -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin -N \
    -iwlan0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf
    class main
    socket wpa_wlan0 dgram 660 wifi wifi
    disabled
    oneshot

service hostapd /system/bin/hostapd /data/misc/wifi/hostapd.conf
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot

# for realtek wifi
service hostapd_rtl /system/bin/hostapd_rtl /data/misc/wifi/hostapd.conf
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot

# for mt5931 wifi    
service mtk_psupplicant /system/bin/wpa_supplicant \
	-iwlan0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf -N \
	-ip2p0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/p2p_supplicant.conf -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin -puse_p2p_group_interface=1
	#   we will start as root and wpa_supplicant will switch to user wifi
	#   after setting up the capabilities required for WEXT
	#   user wifi
	#   group wifi inet keystore
	class main
	socket wpa_wlan0 dgram 660 wifi wifi
	disabled
	oneshot

service mtk_wsupplicant /system/bin/wpa_supplicant \
	-iwlan0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin
	#   we will start as root and wpa_supplicant will switch to user wifi
	#   after setting up the capabilities required for WEXT
	#   user wifi
	#   group wifi inet keystore
	class main
	socket wpa_wlan0 dgram 660 wifi wifi
	disabled
	oneshot
    
service mtk_ap_daemon /system/bin/wpa_supplicant \
	-iap0 -Dnl80211 -c/data/misc/wifi/p2p_supplicant.conf -e/data/misc/wifi/entropy.bin -puse_p2p_group_interface=1
	#   we will start as root and wpa_supplicant will switch to user wifi
	#   after setting up the capabilities required for WEXT
	#   user wifi
	#   group wifi inet keystore
	class main
	disabled
	oneshot       

service hciattach /system/bin/brcm_patchram_plus --patchram bychip --baudrate 1500000 --enable_lpm --enable_hci /dev/ttyS0
    console
    user bluetooth
    group bluetooth net_bt_admin
    disabled
    oneshot

service dhcpcd_wlan0 /system/bin/dhcpcd -ABKL
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot

service iprenew_wlan0 system/bin/dhcpcd -n
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot

service dhcpcd_p2p /system/bin/dhcpcd -aABKL
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot

service iprenew_p2p system/bin/dhcpcd -n
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot
# bugreport is triggered by holding down volume down, volume up and power
service bugreport /system/bin/bugreport.sh
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot
    keycodes 114 115 116

service dhcpcd_eth0 /system/bin/dhcpcd -ABKL
    class main
	disabled
	oneshot
			
service iprenew_eth0 system/bin/dhcpcd -n
    class main
    disabled
    oneshot

service battery_charger /charger
    class charger

service akmd /system/bin/akmd
        class main
        user system
        group system
        oneshot

on property:sys.gmali.performance=ui
    start pat_ui

service pat_ui /system/bin/performance ui
    disabled
    oneshot

on property:sys.gmali.performance=video
    start pat_video

#factory
on property:ro.factory.tool=1     
    write /sys/class/gsensor_class/orientation gsensor={-1,0,0,0,0,1,0,-1,0}
    write /sys/devices/platform/rk29-keypad/rk29key {menu:MENU,home:HOME,vol+:VOLUP,vol-:VOLDOWN,play:PLAY,esc:ESC,sensor:CAMERA}
    write /sys/devices/platform/rk29_backlight/rk29backlight 100

service pat_video /system/bin/performance video
    disabled
    oneshot

service gpsd  /system/bin/glgps -c /system/etc/gpsconfig.xml
    class main
    disabled
    user root
    group system

service bplus_helper  /system/bin/bplus_helper
    class main
    oneshot

on property:ro.rk.wifichip=mt7601u
    insmod /system/lib/modules/mtprealloc7601Usta.ko
```


---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------

init.rk30board.usb.rc


```
on init
   # write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iSerial ${ro.serialno}
   # write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_rndis/manufacturer RockChip
   # write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_rndis/vendorID 2207
   # write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_rndis/wceis 1

on boot
	write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iSerial ${ro.serialno}
	write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_rndis/manufacturer RockChip
	write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_rndis/vendorID 2207
	write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_rndis/wceis 1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iManufacturer ${ro.product.manufacturer}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/iProduct ${ro.product.model}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_mass_storage/inquiry_string $ro.product.usbfactory

on property:sys.usb.config=adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0006
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}
    
on property:sys.usb.config=mtp
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0001
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=mtp,adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0011
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=rndis
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0003
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/bDeviceClass 224
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=rndis,adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0013
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/bDeviceClass 224
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=ptp
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0002
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=ptp,adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0012
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=mass_storage
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0000
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0010
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=accessory
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 18D1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 2D00
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=accessory,adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 18D1
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 2D01
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=acm
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0005
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=acm,adb
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0005
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    start adbd
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}

on property:sys.usb.config=rndis,dm
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 0
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor 2207
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct 0003
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions ${sys.usb.config}
    write /sys/class/android_usb/android0/enable 1
    setprop sys.usb.state ${sys.usb.config}
```


----------



## giveen (Dec 27, 2013)

And a logcat


----------



## giveen (Dec 27, 2013)

partition proc

```
major minor  #blocks  name

   7        0       7308 loop0
   7        1      47849 loop1
   7        2      23940 loop2
   7        3      18743 loop3
  31        0       4096 mtdblock0
  31        1       8192 mtdblock1
  31        2      16384 mtdblock2
  31        3      32768 mtdblock3
  31        4      65536 mtdblock4
  31        5     524288 mtdblock5
  31        6       4096 mtdblock6
  31        7    1048576 mtdblock7
  31        8    5959680 mtdblock8
 254        0       7308 dm-0
 254        1      47848 dm-1
 254        2      23940 dm-2
 254        3      18742 dm-3
```


---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 AM ----------

cmdline

```
console=ttyFIQ0 androidboot.console=ttyFIQ0 init=/init initrd=0x62000000,0x00130000 mtdparts=rk29xxnand:[email protected](misc),[email protected](kernel),[email protected](boot),[email protected](recovery),[email protected](backup),[email protected](cache),[email protected](kpanic),[email protected](system),[email protected](userdata) bootver=2013-08-20#2.05 firmware_ver=4.1.1
```


---------- Post added at 06:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

and lastly for the day, which partition is which


```
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00400000 00004000 "misc"
mtd1: 00800000 00004000 "kernel"
mtd2: 01000000 00004000 "boot"
mtd3: 02000000 00004000 "recovery"
mtd4: 04000000 00004000 "backup"
mtd5: 20000000 00004000 "cache"
mtd6: 00400000 00004000 "kpanic"
mtd7: 40000000 00004000 "system"
mtd8: 16bc00000 00004000 "userdata"
```


---------- Post added at 06:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 AM ----------

So it looks like we have one hiccup that I really need.

I need the /proc/config.gz but it looks like they did not include into the output of the build. This would tell me all the kernel compile information.


----------



## giveen (Dec 28, 2013)

Kernel:
https://github.com/giveen/rk3x_kernel_3.0.36

boot.img flashing kit
https://github.com/giveen/rkflashkit

device tree
https://github.com/giveen/android_device_rockchip_rk30sdk-1

hardware tree
https://github.com/giveen/android_device_rockchip_rk30-common

vendor tree (though I will update it using our binaries)
https://github.com/giveen/proprietary_vendor_rockchip


----------



## corruption (Dec 28, 2013)

giveen said:


> Kernel:
> https://github.com/giveen/rk3x_kernel_3.0.36
> 
> boot.img flashing kit
> ...

Click to collapse



So what exactly are we supposed to do with this?


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 28, 2013)

*ADB Drivers for RCT6378W2*

My kids each got one of these for Christmas and I spent a couple days beating my face against them trying to get ADB working.  Here's the write up on how I got it working.

http://ryancuda.blogspot.com/2013/12/how-to-get-working-adb-drivers-for.html

I covered Windows 7/8/8.1, Mac OS X and Ubuntu.  The process is pretty much the same for all three, the magic is in editing the adb_usb.ini file.

For the TLDR people,  here are my hacked windows drivers

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2sTxsvBXUwpb2NvYmRNR2dKVXc/edit?usp=sharing

install the driver, run 'android update adb' then add '0x2207' to  ~/.android/adb_usb.ini.  restart the ADB server and voila.  You should then be able to use either Super One Click or Kingo App to root.

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




corruption said:


> So what exactly are we supposed to do with this?

Click to collapse



hopefully somebody with more free time than me will use the source code and start building CM10 for these tablets.

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




corruption said:


> So what exactly are we supposed to do with this?

Click to collapse



diff the stock ROM code against CWM and cyanogenmod so we can start cooking custom recoveries and ROMs.


----------



## giveen (Dec 28, 2013)

corruption said:


> So what exactly are we supposed to do with this?

Click to collapse



I will begin the process of development starting with a TWRP recovery, and then once that is up, I will move into a Android 4.3 update, then a Android 4.4 update.

Have patience, young grasshopper. Now that I have tracked down my needed sources, I can build. I've done several devices before and many ROMs.


----------



## corruption (Dec 28, 2013)

giveen said:


> I will begin the process of development starting with a TWRP recovery, and then once that is up, I will move into a Android 4.3 update, then a Android 4.4 update.
> 
> Have patience, young grasshopper. Now that I have tracked down my needed sources, I can build. I've done several devices before and many ROMs.

Click to collapse



That's freaking sweet! I've had a handful of rooted android phones, this is my first tablet and I can't wait to do some flashing! If you need any help let me know


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Giveen,  While you work on TWRP, I will try to build CWM.
I have been trying to extract the recovery.img for about 2 hours now to no avail.  I adb shelled in as root and then did cat /proc/mtd which gives me the following [email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00400000 00004000 "misc"
mtd1: 00800000 00004000 "kernel"
mtd2: 01000000 00004000 "boot"
mtd3: 02000000 00004000 "recovery"
mtd4: 04000000 00004000 "backup"
mtd5: 20000000 00004000 "cache"
mtd6: 00400000 00004000 "kpanic"
mtd7: 40000000 00004000 "system"
mtd8: 178c00000 00004000 "userdata"

So then to extract the image, I did 
mount -o remount -rw /
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd3 of=/sdcard/recovery.img bs=4096

and then on the PC side I did adb pull /sdcard/recovery.img
I get a recovery image, but I can't dd it into anything, I can't unyaffs it.  'file' doesnt' tell me anything important about it.  Any ideas?

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

Giveen,  While you work on TWRP, I will try to build CWM.
I have been trying to extract the recovery.img for about 2 hours now to no avail.  I adb shelled in as root and then did cat /proc/mtd which gives me the 
	
	



```
following [email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00400000 00004000 "misc"
mtd1: 00800000 00004000 "kernel"
mtd2: 01000000 00004000 "boot"
mtd3: 02000000 00004000 "recovery"
mtd4: 04000000 00004000 "backup"
mtd5: 20000000 00004000 "cache"
mtd6: 00400000 00004000 "kpanic"
mtd7: 40000000 00004000 "system"
mtd8: 178c00000 00004000 "userdata"
```

So then to extract the image, I did 
mount -o remount -rw /
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd3 of=/sdcard/recovery.img bs=4096

and then on the PC side I did adb pull /sdcard/recovery.img
I get a recovery image, but I can't dd it into anything, I can't unyaffs it.  'file' doesnt' tell me anything important about it.  Any ideas?


----------



## jcruz767 (Dec 29, 2013)

Could you guys enlighten as to what device you guys are developing for!?

Sent from my RCT6077W2 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 29, 2013)

RCA RCT6378W2, the $49 Walmart Black Friday one.


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 29, 2013)

giveen said:


> I will begin the process of development starting with a TWRP recovery, and then once that is up, I will move into a Android 4.3 update, then a Android 4.4 update.
> 
> Have patience, young grasshopper. Now that I have tracked down my needed sources, I can build. I've done several devices before and many ROMs.

Click to collapse



Which procedure would you recommend using to root the RCT6378W2 tablet? What N00b-un-2 has mentioned in his post #93 or how Takenover83 used *PDANET* which he has explained in post #4? My main concern for KitKat 4.4.2 is, does it really help the battery life compared to Jelly Bean 4.2.2? I have disabled Wifi, Data Sync, GPS, lowered brightness, all sound volumes, all manually since i've noticed that these battery saver applications don't help that much, but hopefully they have changed alot of things in KitKat compared to Jelly Bean to make it more battery friendly. 
Also once i do root and go along with what you have fixed up for us, the System Update won't be working anymore, correct? Like the bloatware applications that i'm noticing won't be updating anymore, but how about the applications and games i'm downloading from Google Play Store, would they be able to update? Anyhow thanks in advance.


----------



## giveen (Dec 29, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> Which procedure would you recommend using to root the RCT6378W2 tablet? What N00b-un-2 has mentioned in his post #93 or how Takenover83 used *PDANET* which he has explained in post #4? My main concern for KitKat 4.4.2 is, does it really help the battery life compared to Jelly Bean 4.2.2? I have disabled Wifi, Data Sync, GPS, lowered brightness, all sound volumes, all manually since i've noticed that these battery saver applications don't help that much, but hopefully they have changed alot of things in KitKat compared to Jelly Bean to make it more battery friendly.
> Also once i do root and go along with what you have fixed up for us, the System Update won't be working anymore, correct? Like the bloatware applications that i'm noticing won't be updating anymore, but how about the applications and games i'm downloading from Google Play Store, would they be able to update? Anyhow thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



LOL, slow done on the questions.

1. Yes, install PDANet, and let it install those drivers, then use the kingo root program
2. *IF* I can achieve a successful rom, what we *SHOULD* see is significant battery and performance increase as we have a more modern kernel. 
3. Never use a battery saving app. Everything you have done is a good thing so far except those app.
4. KitKat was designed for lower-end devices in mind, but first I need to achieve 4.3 to ensure that a successful ROM can be passed to 4.4
5. Yes, this will break RCA's update system, so I will highly suggest a nandroid backup before hand, which will be possible as soon as I get the recovery built.
6. Your apps will be able to be updated just as normal

Please be patient with me on this. I have many things going on in my life
1. I have three young boys, and my first baby girl on the way (due in April)
2. I am in college (at home study  ) currently doing a leadership class and studying for my CCNA.
3. The wife gives me dirty looks if I spend too much time on these things and "break" the boys tablets.
4. Also, I will be building for the 7" and the 8" as I have both, as soon as I figure out if there is any differences between the two


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## jcruz767 (Dec 29, 2013)

N00b-un-2 said:


> RCA RCT6378W2, the $49 Walmart Black Friday one.

Click to collapse



Darn I was hoping it was for the RCT6077W2, I got it for Christmas. I got lost as to what tablet was being talked about.
Thanks for the clarification.


Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 29, 2013)

So I started installing PDAnet v4.12 on a laptop with Windows 7 64BIT, but right when it asks for the Tablet to be connected via USB it won't recognize it. It just sits there on the USB Driver Installation. I enabled USB debugging and even turned off then on the Tablet and it still will not be recognized by the laptop. In the Device Manager it just says USB-to-USB Bridge 2.0(PL2501) with an exclamation mark.

Update: So I found the drivers for USB-to-USB Bridge 2.0(PL2501), but now it keeps on bugging me with Windows Easy Transfer and the USB Driver Installation screen for PDAnet hasn't started to install anything yet either.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> So I installed PDAnet on a laptop with Windows 7 64BIT, but right when it asks for the Tablet to be connected via USB it won't recognize it. It just sits there on the USB Driver Installation. I enabled USB debugging and even turned off then on the Tablet and it still will not be recognized by the laptop. In the Device Manager it just says USB-to-USB Bridge 2.0(PL2501) with an exclamation mark.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48909297&postcount=93


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 29, 2013)

N00b-un-2 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48909297&postcount=93

Click to collapse



I was just reading on that post, thanks.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 29, 2013)

*CWM on the way*

I am compiling ClockWorkMod Recovery 6 as I am typing this.  I am probably going to be asleep before it's done but I'm going to attempt flashing it tomorrow.  Will post back my results asap.  Hope it works.


----------



## giveen (Dec 29, 2013)

N00b-un-2 said:


> Giveen,  While you work on TWRP, I will try to build CWM.
> I have been trying to extract the recovery.img for about 2 hours now to no avail.  I adb shelled in as root and then did cat /proc/mtd which gives me the following [email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mtd
> dev:    size   erasesize  name
> mtd0: 00400000 00004000 "misc"
> ...

Click to collapse



Try dd'ing the block

for example

```
dd if=/dev/block/mtdblock3 of=/sdcard/recovery.img bs=4096
```


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 29, 2013)

giveen said:


> Try dd'ing the block
> 
> for example
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem wasn't the dump I made, it turned out that it was how I was trying to unpack it.  After syncing the CM10 repo (for the CWM source code) and then compiling 'otatools' I was able to extract it with 'unpackbootimg'.  I actually had it chugging along last night when I went to bed, but the build failed because my Linux partition ran out of HD space :facepalm
I didn't realize that compiling something that is only 35 MB would take up over 30 GB of space!  I am in the process of transferring my build env over to my server right now, so I should be back up and running in a few hours.


----------



## mrmooney (Dec 29, 2013)

Will this work with 6077w22?
Getting low storage errors but have plenty of free space any fix for this without root?


----------



## giveen (Dec 29, 2013)

N00b-un-2 said:


> The problem wasn't the dump I made, it turned out that it was how I was trying to unpack it.  After syncing the CM10 repo (for the CWM source code) and then compiling 'otatools' I was able to extract it with 'unpackbootimg'.  I actually had it chugging along last night when I went to bed, but the build failed because my Linux partition ran out of HD space :facepalm
> I didn't realize that compiling something that is only 35 MB would take up over 30 GB of space!  I am in the process of transferring my build env over to my server right now, so I should be back up and running in a few hours.

Click to collapse



Have you used github before? I can give you access to my gits and we can work together on this. 
I run an AMD FX-8350 and can compile Android in about 30 minutes.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 29, 2013)

giveen said:


> Have you used github before? I can give you access to my gits and we can work together on this.
> I run an AMD FX-8350 and can compile Android in about 30 minutes.

Click to collapse



My server is an HP Proliant DL380 G5, dual Xeon processors so the compiled code should be compatible.  Took me about 10 minutes to compile CWM, and yes I have used github in the past (I do a little bit of Linux development, just getting my feet wet with Android though).

My progress so far; I've managed to pull in the CM10.2 sources, set up my build environment, make the otatools, decompile the boot.img and recovery.img, and I have just built CWM recover 6.0.4.5 from source referencing the files from the RCT6378W2 boot.img for recovery.fstab among other things.  My research show that the Rockchip CPU in these tablets is a cortex A9 chip so in BoardConfig.mk I added TARGET_CPU_VARIANT =: cortex-a9 and the project compiles without any build errors.  however, the resulting recovery.img didn't work.  I just flashed it over the stock recovery and then did adb reboot recovery, but the tablet wouldn't boot into recovery so something is wrong.  It would be nice to have all the source files for this tablet.

Any luck on your end with TWRP?

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

A thought occurred to me: there is a chance that the recovery flash did in fact work and I'm just losing my display.  Any idea how to go about merging the device tree with the CM10 sources?  I think that may be the key here.


----------



## giveen (Dec 29, 2013)

N00b-un-2 said:


> My server is an HP Proliant DL380 G5, dual Xeon processors so the compiled code should be compatible.  Took me about 10 minutes to compile CWM, and yes I have used github in the past (I do a little bit of Linux development, just getting my feet wet with Android though).
> 
> My progress so far; I've managed to pull in the CM10.2 sources, set up my build environment, make the otatools, decompile the boot.img and recovery.img, and I have just built CWM recover 6.0.4.5 from source referencing the files from the RCT6378W2 boot.img for recovery.fstab among other things.  My research show that the Rockchip CPU in these tablets is a cortex A9 chip so in BoardConfig.mk I added TARGET_CPU_VARIANT =: cortex-a9 and the project compiles without any build errors.  however, the resulting recovery.img didn't work.  I just flashed it over the stock recovery and then did adb reboot recovery, but the tablet wouldn't boot into recovery so something is wrong.  It would be nice to have all the source files for this tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you grab my device tree? I havent had a chance to work on it really, been busy being sick.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 29, 2013)

A couple of findings:
1) the internanal NAND storage that shows up when you plug in USB is located at /data/media and can't be access via ADB unless you log in as root (su)

2) the correct device to flash recovery to is /dev/block/mtdblock3, eg;

su
# dd if=/data/media/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mtdblock3

...no luck booting my CWM recovery yet though, but it's possible to recover from a bad flash using the stock recovery.img and the command above.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




giveen said:


> Did you grab my device tree? I havent had a chance to work on it really, been busy being sick.

Click to collapse



I just copied the device tree in manually.  I am sure there is a more automated way to do it but it worked.  I'm building CWM right now.


----------



## Androiduser11 (Dec 30, 2013)

mrmooney said:


> Will this work with 6077w22?
> Getting low storage errors but have plenty of free space any fix for this without root?

Click to collapse



I've noticed the same issue with the RCT6378W2. When downloading newer applications or games and getting the error for the disk space to low, when the Internal storage has over 1Gig of free space.


----------



## mrmooney (Dec 30, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> I've noticed the same issue with the RCT6378W2. When downloading newer applications or games and getting the error for the disk space to low, when the Internal storage has over 1Gig of free space.

Click to collapse



I got this for my daughter as she's pretty young she only has maybe 10 download apps and it's getting low storage warning.
I'll root it if need be but was hoping I wouldn't have to


----------



## Krazy-Killa (Dec 30, 2013)

Androiduser11 said:


> I've noticed the same issue with the RCT6378W2. When downloading newer applications or games and getting the error for the disk space to low, when the Internal storage has over 1Gig of free space.

Click to collapse



I too receive these errors.  At first I thought it was because of the way I'm handling Apps2SD (Apps are installed on internal storage, but their data is on my SD Card), but doesn't appear to be the case.  Device is rooted of course, and was doing it even when it wasn't.



N00b-un-2 said:


> A couple of findings:
> 1) the internanal NAND storage that shows up when you plug in USB is located at /data/media and can't be access via ADB unless you log in as root (su)
> 
> 2) the correct device to flash recovery to is /dev/block/mtdblock3, eg;
> ...

Click to collapse



Any luck with the build? I'm curious to see the git on CWM for these devices, but too scared to damage my own tablet. :silly:


----------



## giveen (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry, I haven't participated much, my bronchitis is back and I still have college to work on.
I need to get my sources up to date for CM10.2 and then compile from there.


----------



## Slothtx (Dec 30, 2013)

*Need some help!*



djalup said:


> This may be the first time i have posted on XDA- been on others before. Anywho...
> 
> So since I do not have 10 posts yet I can not post the link to the file... lame.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I did that by acident.  Am I just out of luck or is there a way to fix it .  I just want it to go back to the way it was when it was bought it.  I have been racking my brain soooooo much. Thanks if any can help!


----------



## Mr_Fumbles91 (Dec 31, 2013)

If anyone would be willing to help on the recovery for the 6077w22 I'd be willing to post the dump like giveen did just let me know how or if you're pretty certain the one that's being built would flash on the 6077w22 I'd be willing to give it a try also if there is anyone with a stock nandroid of the w22 I'd really appreciate it if you could post it. I don't have a backup currently and I'm playing around with framework tweaks ATM thanks in advance and if there's anything at all I can do to help just let me know  also I have gotten DSP manager working on here as well not sure how exactly I'll look back into it but its working great and has had no FC's as of yet


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mr_Fumbles91 said:


> If anyone would be willing to help on the recovery for the 6077w22 I'd be willing to post the dump like giveen did just let me know how or if you're pretty certain the one that's being built would flash on the 6077w22 I'd be willing to give it a try also if there is anyone with a stock nandroid of the w22 I'd really appreciate it if you could post it. I don't have a backup currently and I'm playing around with framework tweaks ATM thanks in advance and if there's anything at all I can do to help just let me know  also I have gotten DSP manager working on here as well not sure how exactly I'll look back into it but its working great and has had no FC's as of yet

Click to collapse



The 6077w22 should be relatively similar to the RCT6378W2, I think the only difference being the amount of internal storage and single core vs dual core.  But as for now, getting a working custom recovery on the 6378W2 is the first step.  The "easy" method of porting CWM to this device is not working, so it's going to require a bit more hacking to figure out what needs to be done.  The issue I've run into is that I can't get it to build against giveen's device tree, so until I dig into the code a bit more and figure out the problem/what is missing I am stuck.


----------



## corruption (Dec 31, 2013)

if any of you guys are looking for a good sound mod try viper4android 
http://vipersaudio.com/blog/


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## Androiduser11 (Jan 1, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48909297&postcount=93

Click to collapse



I can't find the Google USB Drivers in the extra sub-folder in either the 32BIT or 64BIT version of the Android SDK. Also what is this $PATH you are mentioning in your site in regards to the ADB Drivers installation?


----------



## Mr_Fumbles91 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is more of a general tablet question than one relating to the rct's but does anyone have any suggestions on how to move the status/nav bar to the top of the screen?


----------



## castalos (Jan 1, 2014)

*How to move Need for Speed data to SD Card*

My son got this RCT6378W2 tablet at the Black Friday deal at Walmart. He has installed quite a few apps and has maxed out his 8GB internal storage.  I'm trying to figure out how to get some apps (and their data) to an external SD card so he can still add more apps.

I reset it to factory setting and started installing his games keeping track of the amount of Available Space left after each install.  I've found one of the culprits:  Need for Speed Most Wanted.  Before installation, he had 4.77GB of free space, after install (and their 610MB initial download) there was only 2.83GB of space available yet.  So it's taking up a whopping 2GB of that internal storage.  He paid for this game, so he'd like to keep it.  So Mom gets the job of trying to help.  While I'm fairly computer literate, I am definitely a noob when it comes to Android.

So this is what I've done... 
1) Installed SDK (& JDK on advice of http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48909297&postcount=93)
2) Enabled Developer Options & enabled USB Debugging
3) Using the modified Google USB driver got access to the device with adb
4) Use adb to change the install-location to 2.

However, I am still unable to get AppMgr III (or App2SD) to show the "Move to SD" option for any app.  According to everything I've read, I've done all the steps necessary to allow apps to be installed on the SD card - but apparently not with this tablet.  Newly installed apps are still going to the internal storage (even those that App2SD say can be installed on the SD card)

Do I actually have to root the tablet to be able to move apps (and their data) to the SD Card?  Or is there a way I can just move the data?  I would prefer not to root the tablet if possible (I'm probably already in over my head with what I've done).

Remember, I'm a noob (and over the hill too), so any specific instructions would be most appreciated.
Thanks,
Coleen


----------



## Slothtx (Jan 2, 2014)

*Could use an idiots guide!*



N00b-un-2 said:


> A couple of findings:
> 1) the internanal NAND storage that shows up when you plug in USB is located at /data/media and can't be access via ADB unless you log in as root (su)
> 
> 2) the correct device to flash recovery to is /dev/block/mtdblock3, eg;
> ...

Click to collapse




I was wondering if you could please give more info on using the above command line to recover from a bad flash with the stock recovery.img file.


----------



## Androiduser11 (Jan 2, 2014)

castalos said:


> My son got this RCT6378W2 tablet at the Black Friday deal at Walmart. He has installed quite a few apps and has maxed out his 8GB internal storage.  I'm trying to figure out how to get some apps (and their data) to an external SD card so he can still add more apps.
> 
> I reset it to factory setting and started installing his games keeping track of the amount of Available Space left after each install.  I've found one of the culprits:  Need for Speed Most Wanted.  Before installation, he had 4.77GB of free space, after install (and their 610MB initial download) there was only 2.83GB of space available yet.  So it's taking up a whopping 2GB of that internal storage.  He paid for this game, so he'd like to keep it.  So Mom gets the job of trying to help.  While I'm fairly computer literate, I am definitely a noob when it comes to Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you go into Settings/Apps/On Internal Storage you will find the amount of disk space NFS Most Wanted is taking up. On mine is about 1.81GB even though there was an update downloading about 596MB. Not sure how the amount added up to almost 2GB. You'll need to root your tablet in order to gain access to those applications that you are using i.e: App2SD. Someone has already mentioned that their tablet was rooted and were still getting low disk space warnings and i'm sure they were using either App2SD or Link2SD to transfer their downloaded Apps or Games onto the Micro SD Card instead of their Internal Storage. His post is number 115 on page 12 on this thread, if you want to get a better understanding of what he said. Anyhow, i've downloaded the Android SDK, but couldn't find the Google USB Drivers, so how did you find it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## castalos (Jan 2, 2014)

Androiduser11 said:


> Anyhow, i've downloaded the Android SDK, but couldn't find the Google USB Drivers, so how did you find it?

Click to collapse



Google USB drivers was an option under SDK - scroll down to the "Extras" section and it's there - check it to install.  Then I found them under the extracted directory in.. sdk\extras\google\usb_driver.  The edited android_winusb.ini file for this device can also be found by following the link on this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48909297&postcount=93 
Coleen


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Slothtx said:


> I was wondering if you could please give more info on using the above command line to recover from a bad flash with the stock recovery.img file.

Click to collapse



the device I mentioned /dev/block/mtdblock3 is the correct device for the recovery.  using the unix command 'dd' to copy a recovery over THAT device is the only method I've found that allows you to boot into the recovery.  I mentioned it because although the devices /dev/mtd/mtd3, /dev/mtd/mtdblock3 also point to the same partition, they access it in such a way as it is abstracted from having direct disk access.  So long story short, whenever we DO get a working recovery.img for clockwork or twrp, that is where it must be flashed to.

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




castalos said:


> My son got this RCT6378W2 tablet at the Black Friday deal at Walmart. He has installed quite a few apps and has maxed out his 8GB internal storage.  I'm trying to figure out how to get some apps (and their data) to an external SD card so he can still add more apps.
> 
> I reset it to factory setting and started installing his games keeping track of the amount of Available Space left after each install.  I've found one of the culprits:  Need for Speed Most Wanted.  Before installation, he had 4.77GB of free space, after install (and their 610MB initial download) there was only 2.83GB of space available yet.  So it's taking up a whopping 2GB of that internal storage.  He paid for this game, so he'd like to keep it.  So Mom gets the job of trying to help.  While I'm fairly computer literate, I am definitely a noob when it comes to Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to root in order to use apps2sd.  Use this to root once you've set up the ADB.  quick and painless, only takes a couple minutes.

http://download.cnet.com/Kingo-Android-Root/3000-2094_4-75996768.html


----------



## tipaklong1 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Bootloop*



N00b-un-2 said:


> You need to root in order to use apps2sd.  Use this to root once you've set up the ADB.  quick and painless, only takes a couple minutes.

Click to collapse




Apps2sd does not move apps to external sd, it moves it to the internal sd instead. 

Me being inpatient.... I tried to edit my vold.fstab to switch between the internal sd and external sd without having a custom recovery, my device is not on a bootloop.  i can access the stock recovery but can't access adb to push the original vold.fstab.  Is there a way to flash the stock ROM thru stock recovery or does anyone even have the stock ROM.  any suggestions on how i can get out of bootloop?


----------



## Sup3rn00b (Jan 2, 2014)

*cyanogen mod*

I have a question I am fairly new to android and was wondering if anybody could develop cyanogen for the rca tablets please I'm tired of the stock ROM on this tablet


----------



## t12icky0 (Jan 3, 2014)

here guys..i actually got a good build from the builder. if someone wants to try it out.

http://jenkins.cyanogenmod.com/job/recovery/50353/


im flashing it over right now to see if it works.


EDIT:::

guess i dont know how to flash this correctly..lol. the file above is made if anyone can try it.


----------



## NiMaD83 (Jan 3, 2014)

tipaklong1 said:


> Apps2sd does not move apps to external sd, it moves it to the internal sd instead.

Click to collapse



Must be rooted


----------



## MechaMorph (Jan 3, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> the device I mentioned /dev/block/mtdblock3 is the correct device for the recovery.  using the unix command 'dd' to copy a recovery over THAT device is the only method I've found that allows you to boot into the recovery.  I mentioned it because although the devices /dev/mtd/mtd3, /dev/mtd/mtdblock3 also point to the same partition, they access it in such a way as it is abstracted from having direct disk access.  So long story short, whenever we DO get a working recovery.img for clockwork or twrp, that is where it must be flashed to.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why people are still telling others to use that Kingo root is beyond me.  It flat out isn't safe.  There's a reason why XDA has closed all those threads.

Use this instead to root this tablet:  http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/

Saurik is trustworthy unlike Kingo.


----------



## t12icky0 (Jan 3, 2014)

t12icky0 said:


> here guys..i actually got a good build from the builder. if someone wants to try it out.
> 
> http://jenkins.cyanogenmod.com/job/recovery/50353/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any guru off flashing wanna give my build a try? I thought I knew how to flash it but I don't..Lmao. it's the first successful build of the cwm builder I've had.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## corruption (Jan 3, 2014)

t12icky0 said:


> Any guru off flashing wanna give my build a try? I thought I knew how to flash it but I don't..Lmao. it's the first successful build of the cwm builder I've had.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm scarred.... Is it a .tar file? I just rooted my straight talk phone and used Odin to flash recovery but it wasn't an img file. If someone could give me info on how to put the tablet into fastboot I'll give it a try


----------



## t12icky0 (Jan 3, 2014)

corruption said:


> I'm scarred.... Is it a .tar file?

Click to collapse



No it's a link to the cwm builder with the files it built.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## corruption (Jan 3, 2014)

t12icky0 said:


> No it's a link to the cwm builder with the files it built.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No luck can't download 404 error "not found"


----------



## MechaMorph (Jan 3, 2014)

corruption said:


> No luck can't download 404 error "not found"

Click to collapse



I grabbed it earlier but haven't had time to flash yet. Here are the files though.

Here is the entire archive.zip:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/one6rnhqc9yrcb9/archive.zip

Here is just the recovery:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/zsazafcur0u0pl0/recovery.img


----------



## corruption (Jan 3, 2014)

OK I'm off to work, but tonight I will convert the recovery img to a tar file and try flashing with odin. Hopefully we'll be in business. If anyone is feeling froggy here's the info on converting the img to tar 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2281287


----------



## Sup3rn00b (Jan 3, 2014)

*does that work on the rca tablets?*

Does that file work on the rca 7in 8g tablets has any one tried it cause IMA noon to android stuff


----------



## castalos (Jan 4, 2014)

*Will rooting allow me to move apps to a Micro SD card inserted in this tablet?*



tipaklong1 said:


> Apps2sd does not move apps to external sd, it moves it to the internal sd instead.

Click to collapse



Now I'm confused, maybe it's just vocabulary.  Remember, I'm a noob.

I want to move apps from the 8GB internal storage on the RCT6378W2 tablet to a 32 GB micro sd card inserted into the tablet.  Is that not what these apps like App2SD do?

Coleen


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 4, 2014)

how did you manage to get a good build out of jenkins?  It failed with architecture errors when I tried it and building from source gave me problems with a lack of hardware tree dependencies.


----------



## t12icky0 (Jan 4, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> how did you manage to get a good build out of jenkins?  It failed with architecture errors when I tried it and building from source gave me problems with a lack of hardware tree dependencies.

Click to collapse



not sure...just saw a bunch of people were in the blue with good builds. I tried it 2 times and my 3rd time i got lucky and it built it. if i knew how to flash the recovery i wouldve already done it. but i do lack the knowledge to do that...lol. i dont use adb that much.

look most are blue now(stable builds)
http://jenkins.cyanogenmod.com/job/recovery/

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




corruption said:


> OK I'm off to work, but tonight I will convert the recovery img to a tar file and try flashing with odin. Hopefully we'll be in business. If anyone is feeling froggy here's the info on converting the img to tar
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2281287

Click to collapse



gonna try flashing with odin here in just a few minutes when i get the battery charged enough


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 4, 2014)

t12icky0 said:


> not sure...just saw a bunch of people were in the blue with good builds. I tried it 2 times and my 3rd time i got lucky and it built it. if i knew how to flash the recovery i wouldve already done it. but i do lack the knowledge to do that...lol. i dont use adb that much.
> 
> look most are blue now(stable builds)
> http://jenkins.cyanogenmod.com/job/recovery/

Click to collapse



push the recovery to your device.  if you copy it to the internal NAND, it will be located at /data/media/recovery.img
then connect via adb shell and log in as root


```
adb shell
su
```

then flash the img


```
# dd if=/data/media/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mtdblock3 bs=4096
```

then reboot into recovery

---------- Post added at 03:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------




N00b-un-2 said:


> push the recovery to your device.  if you copy it to the internal NAND, it will be located at /data/media/recovery.img
> then connect via adb shell and log in as root
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



forgot to mention -- it doesn't boot.  Another failed CWM build.

---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------




corruption said:


> I'm scarred.... Is it a .tar file? I just rooted my straight talk phone and used Odin to flash recovery but it wasn't an img file. If someone could give me info on how to put the tablet into fastboot I'll give it a try

Click to collapse



There is no fastboot for these tablets.  Not all android devices support fastboot.  In fact, my Nexus is the only device I've gotten my hands on so far that actually does.  So much for standardization...

no need to Odin, a little Unix Fu will get the job don.  'man dd'


----------



## t12icky0 (Jan 4, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> push the recovery to your device.  if you copy it to the internal NAND, it will be located at /data/media/recovery.img
> then connect via adb shell and log in as root
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you tried pushing it already? and it failed?


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 4, 2014)

castalos said:


> Now I'm confused, maybe it's just vocabulary.  Remember, I'm a noob.
> 
> I want to move apps from the 8GB internal storage on the RCT6378W2 tablet to a 32 GB micro sd card inserted into the tablet.  Is that not what these apps like App2SD do?
> 
> Coleen

Click to collapse



Apps2sd most certainly DOES move apps and their data to EXTERNAL SD card, as in the one that is not physically a part of your tablet.  Internal SD is a virtual SD card that resides in flash memory and ONLY certain devices have it.  My Nexus 4 has INTERNAL SD.  The RCT6378W2 has INTERNAL NAND and EXTERNAL SD.  There is a difference.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 4, 2014)

*RCA tablet exploitation for n00bs?*

Hi I am new here, I got this tablet for christmas and this forum has helped me so much already, because of you wonderful people I have successfully rooted. However after continuing reading I am a little confused on what exactly to do now, can someone please go over unlocking the bootloader, getting clockworkmod recovery or whatever else I need, flashing cyanogenmod for the RCA tablet and any other steps I might not know of? How can I help and where are we all in completely exploiting the RCA tablets? (RCT6077W2 in specific for me) can I get regular drivers instead of that annoying pdanet? would it be possible to flash other ROM's like AOKP and paranoid android or would those lack in support? what do I have to do w/ the android sdk? good resources like websites for more help and information? what apps,tweaks,launchers,root apps and exploits do you recommend with this device? how can we overclock and make the best out of this crappy device? any tips,cracks,modifications that make this device better? what to torrent? cool emulators? flashing kernals? etc. basically any and every useful utilization and exploitation for this tablet I know it is a lot of questions but any answers and help is really appreciated and It would also be really nice if someone made a nice n00b friendly guide on what to do.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 4, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> Hi I am new here, I got this tablet for christmas and this forum has helped me so much already, because of you wonderful people I have successfully rooted. However after continuing reading I am a little confused on what exactly to do now, can someone please go over unlocking the bootloader, getting clockworkmod recovery or whatever else I need, flashing cyanogenmod for the RCA tablet and any other steps I might not know of? How can I help and where are we all in completely exploiting the RCA tablets? (RCT6077W2 in specific for me) can I get regular drivers instead of that annoying pdanet? would it be possible to flash other ROM's like AOKP and paranoid android or would those lack in support? what do I have to do w/ the android sdk? good resources like websites for more help and information? what apps,tweaks,launchers,root apps and exploits do you recommend with this device? how can we overclock and make the best out of this crappy device? any tips,cracks,modifications that make this device better? what to torrent? cool emulators? flashing kernals? etc. basically any and every useful utilization and exploitation for this tablet I know it is a lot of questions but any answers and help is really appreciated and It would also be really nice if someone made a nice n00b friendly guide on what to do.

Click to collapse



To answer your questions:

1) this device does not have a bootloader.  At least not in the sense that we think of them on Android devices when you can boot into the bootloader.  

2) there is no working custom recovery for this device yet (I am still working on it along with Giveen, albeit very slowly).  

3) since no one has been able to even build a custom recovery yet, development for custom firmware is a LONG LONG LONG way off, as are 

4) custom  kernels capable of overclocking.

5) And last but not least, you can follow the instructions on my blog to get the drivers.  

If you can't figure out how to install all of the prerequisites and set up your development environment in order have working ADB access to your device, to be frank you have wandered off the edge of the map and there be dragons here.  You are probably in WAY over your head and you run the very real risk of bricking your new tablet.

Now... That being said, in all reality, without access to the source code from the manufacturer for things like a proper and complete device tree and kernel configs, it's *extremely* unlikely that we will EVER see any of these things because without the original source code to work from, we are left to reverse engineer the existing firmware which is a very time consuming and error prone process which ultimately will never result in anything close to the original purpose built software.  Take the state of the open source Nvidia or ATI drivers available on Linux -- they can't even compare performancewise to the official drivers.

My advice is to forget about anything beyond root and be happy with the fact that your cheap android device is actually running a modern version of Android and has a good amount of RAM, decent graphics and a dual core CPU.


/RANT

PS: I am sorry but you spelled the word kernel 'K-E-R-N-A-L' and thusly incurred my wrath.  That is a HUGE pet peeve of mine.

The TLDR version: GTFO and Learn2Dev b4 u ask N00b ???s  You're post was PURE flame bait.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 4, 2014)

*thanks! *



N00b-un-2 said:


> To answer your questions:
> 
> 1) this device does not have a bootloader.  At least not in the sense that we think of them on Android devices when you can boot into the bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for being such a retard, and I really appreciate your helpful explanation .Thank you so much for working on the custom recovery. so how do I stop being a n00b, like what programming languages should i learn? what steps should i take and what resources will help? from now on i will spell kernel correctly. I'll figure out how to ADB access i found a helpful guide online and since you really need the access to the source code from RCA i'll go ask them for it through email, i'm pretty sure they will say no but i just wanna try contributing somehow to this forum.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




rndmboyz3 said:


> sorry for being such a retard, and I really appreciate your helpful explanation .Thank you so much for working on the custom recovery. so how do I stop being a n00b, like what programming languages should i learn? what steps should i take and what resources will help? from now on i will spell kernel correctly. I'll figure out how to ADB access i found a helpful guide online and since you really need the access to the source code from RCA i'll go ask them for it through email, i'm pretty sure they will say no but i just wanna try contributing somehow to this forum.

Click to collapse



Here is my submission to the RCA customer support: "May you please provide access to the source code from the manufacturer for things like a proper and complete device tree and kernel configurations. I really need it, if you are unable to provide the source code for at least any of your tablets at all then would you please refer me to those who could provide me with the source code. Thank you" i will post any reply i get if i do indeed get one. the customer support email is [email protected] i have sent them a question before and i learned that these tablets are not compatible w/ microsdhc cards only microsd cards.


----------



## TopGun54 (Jan 5, 2014)

*RCA root*

Hi, I am new to this site, so can one of you give me the links on what I need to root a  RCA 7 inch tab and how to do so. Thxs


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 5, 2014)

*how to root*



TopGun54 said:


> Hi, I am new to this site, so can one of you give me the links on what I need to root a  RCA 7 inch tab and how to do so. Thxs

Click to collapse



step 1. install pdanet and follow the instructions to get the drivers: pdanet(DOT)co/a/ or use this method :ryancuda(DOT)blogspot(DOT)com/2013/12/how-to-get-working-adb-drivers-for(DOT)html method 2 is much harder but gives you true adb access

step 2. use kingo root app: kingoapp(DOT)com/android-root/download(DOT)htm install it and follow the directions and you should be rooted. it is very easy 

that should be it if i can remember, so now you can use root apps and do tons of other stuff like flash roms etc. however as of right now for this device you can only get root apps and do the basics people here are working hard to get the custom recovery image and then we can get other cool stuff type a period everywhere there is a (DOT) i am a n00b too so i cant post links yet


----------



## TopGun54 (Jan 5, 2014)

e





rndmboyz3 said:


> step 1. install pdanet and follow the instructions to get the drivers: pdanet(DOT)co/a/ or use this method :ryancuda(DOT)blogspot(DOT)com/2013/12/how-to-get-working-adb-drivers-for(DOT)html method 2 is much harder but gives you true adb access
> 
> step 2. use kingo root app: kingoapp(DOT)com/android-root/download(DOT)htm install it and follow the directions and you should be rooted. it is very easy
> 
> that should be it if i can remember, so now you can use root apps and do tons of other stuff like flash roms etc. however as of right now for this device you can only get root apps and do the basics people here are working hard to get the custom recovery image and then we can get other cool stuff type a period everywhere there is a (DOT) i am a n00b too so i cant post links yet

Click to collapse



Thank you I will you use that but my friend does not have a computer and wants to know if you can do it without one. Thxs again


----------



## Androiduser11 (Jan 5, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> sorry for being such a retard, and I really appreciate your helpful explanation .Thank you so much for working on the custom recovery. so how do I stop being a n00b, like what programming languages should i learn? what steps should i take and what resources will help? from now on i will spell kernel correctly. I'll figure out how to ADB access i found a helpful guide online and since you really need the access to the source code from RCA i'll go ask them for it through email, i'm pretty sure they will say no but i just wanna try contributing somehow to this forum.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This RCA Tablet can only use up to 32GB of Micro SD Card. So the only disadvantage between the Micro SD and Micro SDHC cards for this particular Tablet is the transfer speed difference. Not sure if the Micro SDHC cards come in any size bigger than the 64GB that i managed to find on the net. What i've did notice is that the Internal Storage is only alittle over 5.5GB in total space since the Firmware is taking up 2.36GB of the drive. So on the box shipped should state 5.5GB and not 8GB of Internal Storage.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Sorry you need a computer*



TopGun54 said:


> e
> 
> Thank you I will you use that but my friend does not have a computer and wants to know if you can do it without one. Thxs again

Click to collapse



Your welcome, but sadly your friend does need a computer to download and install the programs needed to root the rca tablet


----------



## Androiduser11 (Jan 5, 2014)

MechaMorph said:


> *Why people are still telling others to use that Kingo root is beyond me.* *It flat out isn't safe.* *There's a reason why XDA has closed all those threads.*
> 
> Use this instead to root this tablet:  http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/
> 
> Saurik is trustworthy unlike Kingo.

Click to collapse





rndmboyz3 said:


> step 1. install pdanet and follow the instructions to get the drivers: pdanet(DOT)co/a/ or use this method :ryancuda(DOT)blogspot(DOT)com/2013/12/how-to-get-working-adb-drivers-for(DOT)html method 2 is much harder but gives you true adb access
> 
> step 2. use kingo root app: kingoapp(DOT)com/android-root/download(DOT)htm install it and follow the directions and you should be rooted. it is very easy
> 
> that should be it if i can remember, so now you can use root apps and do tons of other stuff like flash roms etc. however as of right now for this device you can only get root apps and do the basics people here are working hard to get the custom recovery image and then we can get other cool stuff type a period everywhere there is a (DOT) i am a n00b too so i cant post links yet

Click to collapse



*TopGun54*
There was a user that posted yesterday that Kingo Android Root was not a safe way of Rooting and that XDA has closed down all of the Kingo Android Root threads due to many failures of devices and Cydia Impactor would be a much better alternative. Also i don't think there is any other way to Root your Tablet without a PC/Laptop.


----------



## Krazy-Killa (Jan 5, 2014)

My tablet was rooted with Kingo, granted was suspect of it but it was the only known way to root it as far as my research went. So far no issues with it. And having a blast with the command line. 

I do have a Class 10 16GB SDHC card and no issues with it. 

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 6, 2014)

Where is development currently at? I'm ready for a custom recovery and oc kernel 
If there is any way I could help, let me know. I'd be more than happy.

I've got the RCT6378W2 (rooted), and I have quite a bit of experience with modding android but very little coding and linux experience (I know a little java and I've installed Ubuntu on my old Dell desktop).

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## goofwear (Jan 6, 2014)

*Side note*  I flashed the custom recovery built a few days ago and it did not work,  I had to flash back to stuck recovery 
thank you @N00b-un-2 This wasthe only was I was able to flashback to stock 





> dd if=/data/media/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mtdblock3

Click to collapse




You are right, it is a general questions thread.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 6, 2014)

goofwear said:


> Im gald you guys rooted your tablet, I found out how to do it on here too.  But can we get back to the main topic, were trying to work  on a custom recovery.  Rooting was talked about in the first few posts and there are already about 7 threads about rooting these tablets.
> we are all here to help one another learn and work together.   But half of these 16 pages on just this tread are how do i root.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We just need our own sub forum on here  that would keep things on their own topic, most of the time at least.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 6, 2014)

TotesMyGoats said:


> We just need our own sub forum on here  that would keep things on their own topic, most of the time at least.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think for a separate development forum there would need to be some development taking place.  Right now as it stands, we lack proper source code to be able to accomplish anything.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 6, 2014)

*tablet bricked help!!!*

I bricked my tablet can someone help? after finally getting adb drivers with the help of N00b-un-2's blog i decided to do something with it to test its functionality and i remember asking about unlocking the bootloader and i know N00b-un-2 said there was no bootloader in a sense but i decided to just type those commands for fun since i was bored and wondered what would happen but after typing adb reboot bootloader i saw the tablet immediately turn off then i typed in the other command fastboot oem unlock but nothing happened it just said waiting for device forever then i realized after i typed the first command the drivers and device connected to the computer were not being recognized at all in device manager and even when  manually updating the adb drivers myself it wouldn't let me so then i tried turning it on or off and there is no response from any ofthe buttons, i tried sticking a pin in the reset hole in the back and i followed the volume plus and power on button instructions and nothing is working and i think it is completely bricked can someone PLEASE help in any way :crying::crying:


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 7, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> I bricked my tablet can someone help? after finally getting adb drivers with the help of N00b-un-2's blog i decided to do something with it to test its functionality and i remember asking about unlocking the bootloader and i know N00b-un-2 said there was no bootloader in a sense but i decided to just type those commands for fun since i was bored and wondered what would happen but after typing adb reboot bootloader i saw the tablet immediately turn off then i typed in the other command fastboot oem unlock but nothing happened it just said waiting for device forever then i realized after i typed the first command the drivers and device connected to the computer were not being recognized at all in device manager and even when  manually updating the adb drivers myself it wouldn't let me so then i tried turning it on or off and there is no response from any ofthe buttons, i tried sticking a pin in the reset hole in the back and i followed the volume plus and power on button instructions and nothing is working and i think it is completely bricked can someone PLEASE help in any way :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



That makes no sense.  This tablet doesn't support fastboot, nor does it have a boot loader with which to be OEM locked (or unlocked for that matter).  Try plugging it in.  If it powers on and starts charging, it's probably not completely bricked.


----------



## goofwear (Jan 7, 2014)

What's commands did you run that noob-un-2 posted. If you only did adb and tried fast boot, then your probably in the black screen with crashed android picture. Just hold your power button for about 30 seconds and it should turn off or restart, if it turns of then power it back on, noob-un-2  is right its probably no bricked, I hope this helps and that every thing is OK.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 7, 2014)

*thanks!*



goofwear said:


> What's commands did you run that noob-un-2 posted. If you only did adb and tried fast boot, then your probably in the black screen with crashed android picture. Just hold your power button for about 30 seconds and it should turn off or restart, if it turns of then power it back on, noob-un-2  is right its probably no bricked, I hope this helps and that every thing is OK.

Click to collapse





N00b-un-2 said:


> That makes no sense.  This tablet doesn't support fastboot, nor does it have a boot loader with which to be OEM locked (or unlocked for that matter).  Try plugging it in.  If it powers on and starts charging, it's probably not completely bricked.

Click to collapse



thanks guys, I plugged it in and at first there was no response from any buttons on the tablet but after checking back on it after 15-30 mins it was able to boot up however something inteasting happened, somehow my background changed into this green leaf! its no big deal at all but i deleted all the wallpapers i could find a long time ago and i set it to an all black wallpaper so idk how it changed. other than that it seems to be running normal.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 7, 2014)

A little bit of progress:  After doing some digging, it seems like the main reason that the recovery image isn't booting is because the partition sizes are not set properly in BoardConfig.mk.  Now I'm not entirely sure what they're supposed to be, either decimal or hex (they look like hex).


```
[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

  31        0       4096 mtdblock0
  31        1       8192 mtdblock1
  31        2      16384 mtdblock2
  31        3      32768 mtdblock3
  31        4      65536 mtdblock4
  31        5     524288 mtdblock5
  31        6       4096 mtdblock6
  31        7    1048576 mtdblock7
  31        8    6172672 mtdblock8
```



```
[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00400000 00004000 "misc"
mtd1: 00800000 00004000 "kernel"
mtd2: 01000000 00004000 "boot"
mtd3: 02000000 00004000 "recovery"
mtd4: 04000000 00004000 "backup"
mtd5: 20000000 00004000 "cache"
mtd6: 00400000 00004000 "kpanic"
mtd7: 40000000 00004000 "system"
mtd8: 178c00000 00004000 "userdata"
```


Here is my BoardConfig.mk with my edits.  I took the info from /proc/mtd to find what I hope is the correct partition size.  Maybe someone with a little more dev skill can help me here.


```
USE_CAMERA_STUB := true

# inherit from the proprietary version
-include vendor/foxconn_international_holdings_limited/rct6378w2/BoardConfigVendor.mk

TARGET_ARCH := arm
TARGET_NO_BOOTLOADER := true
TARGET_BOARD_PLATFORM := unknown
TARGET_CPU_ABI := armeabi-v7a
TARGET_CPU_ABI2 := armeabi
TARGET_CPU_VARIANT := cortex-a9
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT := armv7-a-neon
ARCH_ARM_HAVE_TLS_REGISTER := true

TARGET_BOOTLOADER_BOARD_NAME := rct6378w2

BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := 
BOARD_KERNEL_BASE := 0x
BOARD_KERNEL_PAGESIZE := 2048

# fix this up by examining /proc/mtd on a running device
BOARD_BOOTIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x010000  
BOARD_RECOVERYIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x020000  
BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x40000000
BOARD_USERDATAIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x178c00000
BOARD_FLASH_BLOCK_SIZE := 131072

TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL := device/foxconn_international_holdings_limited/rct6378$

BOARD_HAS_NO_SELECT_BUTTON := true
```

I am confident that if we can get those partitions right  and pull off a successful build, it will be bootable.  One other note, I guessed at the value for BOARD_KERNEL_PAGESIZE := 2048

That's a pretty standard pagesize but may potentially be something else.

tried building but ran into this error at compile:


```
build/core/Makefile:125: *** BUILD_FINGERPRINT cannot contain spaces: "RCA/cm_RCT6378W2/RCT6378W2:4.2.2/JDQ39E/(stdin)= 2:userdebug/test-keys".  Stop.
```

a little help here?


----------



## goofwear (Jan 7, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> thanks guys, I plugged it in and at first there was no response from any buttons on the tablet but after checking back on it after 15-30 mins it was able to boot up however something inteasting happened, somehow my background changed into this green leaf! its no big deal at all but i deleted all the wallpapers i could find a long time ago and i set it to an all black wallpaper so idk how it changed. other than that it seems to be running normal.

Click to collapse



I'm really glade it work , I know and hate the really of possibly losing s device do to bricking. 
@noob-un-2 that last mtd8 partition has a letter in it so I'm sure its hexadecimal . I use hex a lot. At first everything else lood regular decimal till I saw that, I agree with you I also believe fixing the part I on size and or location in nand will get a working recovery.  As for the space in the rc name make sure it dosent have any chinese characters in the name or edit it an notepad ++ or  other advanced text editor
Hope thibackups,


Also any one wanting to make a full nandroid back up with out the custom recovery in the mean time can use online nandroid backup from the play store. Just in case you need a back up. The only use I had was having my stock recovery save , then used the did command noob-un-2 posted to flash back after the custom recovery did not work


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 7, 2014)

goofwear said:


> I'm really glade it work , I know and hate the really of possibly losing s device do to bricking.
> 
> @noob-un-2 that last mtd8 partition has a letter in it so I'm sure its hexadecimal . I use hex a lot. At first everything else lood regular decimal till I saw that, I agree with you I also believe fixing the part I on size and or location in nand will get a working recovery.  As for the space in the rc name make sure it dosent have any chinese characters in the name or edit it an notepad ++ or  other advanced text editor
> Hope thibackups,
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking.  It would be nice if there was another rk30sdk based Android tablet that was already running cyanogenmod.  Then I could reference their .mk files to get a good idea of what these values need to be, but since none exists yet I'm in trial and error mode for the foreseeable.  Which rc file are you talking about editing?


----------



## giveen (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, guys, I'm so sorry about my delay.
I've got the first recovery build going now. I've had life throwing curveballs.

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

Okay, we may have a problem. In creating a CM recovery image, it exceeds the partition size given to us. I'm still creating it anyways, and we can try flashing it, but I may need to figure out how we resize all the partitions to make room.

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------

Okay, we may have a problem. In creating a CM recovery image, it exceeds the partition size given to us. I'm still creating it anyways, and we can try flashing it, but I may need to figure out how we resize all the partitions to make room.


http://goo.im/devs/giveen/rca/recovery


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 7, 2014)

giveen said:


> Wow, guys, I'm so sorry about my delay.
> I've got the first recovery build going now. I've had life throwing curveballs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Not without rebuilding the ENTIRE system, and that means we need access to the full source.  funny because my builds so far have all been too small.  The stock recovery is about 33 MB, but the builds I've generated so far have only been around 9MB.


----------



## Inari-IX (Jan 7, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> That's what I was thinking.  It would be nice if there was another rk30sdk based Android tablet that was already running cyanogenmod.  Then I could reference their .mk files to get a good idea of what these values need to be, but since none exists yet I'm in trial and error mode for the foreseeable.  Which rc file are you talking about editing?

Click to collapse



 androtab(dot) info/clockworkmod/rockchip/

 Would that work as a rk30sdk ref? 

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## giveen (Jan 7, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> Not without rebuilding the ENTIRE system, and that means we need access to the full source.  funny because my builds so far have all been too small.  The stock recovery is about 33 MB, but the builds I've generated so far have only been around 9MB.

Click to collapse



Yeah, if stock recovery is 33MB then my 11MB build should easily fit in there.
Have you tried my build yet? I'm not using the CWM builder bot, I'm building from my sources that are on my github with some adjustments based off your values.

My brain is screaming for me to build a full rom but first we need that recovery built. Has anyone flashed it yet?

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

Next on my list of to-do is to examine these

http://www.flashmyandroid.com/forum...opment-Tool-From-TNT-Rockchipfirmware-com-FMA

http://www.rockchipfirmware.com/


----------



## goofwear (Jan 7, 2014)

@N00b-un-2 have you seen these that @giveen posted

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48896761&postcount=91
@giveen I can try and flash your build when I get home from work. I can also post some links I found that may help you guys. @N00b-un-2 @giveen @Takenover83 .

I got my virtual machine set up two weeks ago with the rom kitchen  iso, but i was not able to sync/ git the cm10.2 repo for the source code it kept throwing an error at me , it kept downloading  some html/xml <> line of code


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 7, 2014)

Highest score I could get. I'm curious about what other people are scoring.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 7, 2014)

I am at work.  Will take a crack at flashing it when I get home, but I'm not optimistic.  Apparently, what we need to do at this point is:

1) determine the proper block size.  Assuming it's 1024, but it could be 512 or 2048.
2) we need to take the number of blocks indicated in the value on /proc/partitions, then match those to which partition they are as stated in /proc/mtd.  Multiply the number of blocks by block size to get size.  1024 makes sense because if partition 3 (/dev/block/mtdblock3) is 32768 blocks of 1024 bytes, that equals 32,768 KB or EXACTLY 32 MB, which is the size of the recovery.img dump.

3) and this is the part that I am NOT familiar with.  It would seem based on all of the examples of BoardConfig.mk files I've seen that that number needs to be converted into hexadecimal format, prefixed by 0x.  I am not sure what the proper way to convert this number is.  And WHICH value needs to be converted to hex? the size in bytes, kilobytes or megabytes?

When I ran the build with the values I copied from /proc/mtd the my build failed because the resulting recovery.img was too big for the partition.

So... we know how to calculate the partition size.  Now we need to know what format it needs to be written in. Wish there were similar devices running Cyanogenmod already.

Found this:

https://github.com/jin-eld/cm_rk3066_ventos97/blob/master/BoardConfig.mk

looks like the values are written in decimal?


----------



## giveen (Jan 7, 2014)

I've always written mine in decimal format.

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

It looks like we may need to use this
https://github.com/jin-eld/rk3066-mkbootimg

I'll integrate it into my build tomorrow and give it a try.


----------



## goofwear (Jan 8, 2014)

I just flashed the recovery from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49208529&postcount=167
and it did not work, just giving every one the heads up

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

Here are some of the links I have read and bookmarked about 2 weeks ago , I know their are a lot but they are all very informative and *I know these will help us *:good::good: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2102679&page=2

http://www.cnx-software.com/category/processors/rockchip-rk31xx/
http://www.cnx-software.com/2012/11...rocessor-documentation-source-code-and-tools/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2102679
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2102679&page=60
http://crewrktablets.arctablet.com/?p=1950
http://www.freaktab.com/showthread....orking-RK-ROMs&p=102990&viewfull=1#post102990
http://www.cnx-software.com/2013/09/27/how-to-root-rockchip-devices-in-linux/
http://www.freaktab.com/showthread.php?7353-RKAndroid-Tool-1-37-loader-1-24-Translation-fix
https://mega.co.nz/#!MxxlWBRS!FUrhdwsGqCJe_AhUzUsrSyidv6xGzza9BFLyyrgxQLc
http://www.rockchipfirmware.com/developer-tools
http://www.arctablet.com/blog/featu...-3036-kernel-source-published-pi****u-update/
https://github.com/aloksinha2001/Linux3188
http://crewrktablets.arctablet.com/?p=2398            "KitKat has landed on rk30board"
http://crewrktablets.arctablet.com/?page_id=433

the swear filter is picking the link up as a bad word 

```
http://www.arctablet.com/blog/featured/rockchip-rk3188-linux-3036-kernel-source-published-pi****u-update/
  p*****  sholud be pic untu with no spaces
```


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 8, 2014)

I used a tool I found called 'unmkbootimg' that does basically the same thing as unpackbootimg but it can grab things like kernel make time compile flags and flash memory offsets.  i made some modifications to mkbootimg with the information I gathered and I am now trying to build again.  As near as I can tell, the decimal values worked because it stopped spitting out build errors about the partition being too big, but so far no luck in building a bootable recovery.


----------



## tipaklong1 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Help! Bricked?*

I was able to root my rct6378w2 tablet and I tried to modify my vold.fstab to swap between internal sd and external sd now my tablet is in bootloop... I can access the stock recovery but there is no adb access.  I tried flashing my old vold.fstab using N00B_IN_33D flashable vold.fstab but it's failing. Does my tablet still have a chance of coming back to life? Any help will be appreciated.  Thanks!!!


----------



## goofwear (Jan 8, 2014)

@Oma7144  I saw your thread on xda and on the crewrktablets site, I would like to ask you if you could help shed some light on a few questions we have about our device,



			
				Takenover83 said:
			
		

> According to CPU-Z our RCT6378W2 has a RK30board. AKA, Rockchip. I tried a generic ramdisk (RK3066) CWM recovery from
> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/
> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/install/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a few of us on here have the RCT6378W2 7" Dual Core 8GB and some have the other 7 inch tablet both found here .

http://rcatablets.com/

we are trying to at least start off by making a customer recovery, a few of us on here have almost got it working too, 

your "Crew RKTablets Genio CM10.1 v1.3.5 for evaluation" looks like it installs on devices similar to ours.

thank you in advance from me and the rest of the friendly xda community.

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




tipaklong1 said:


> I was able to root my rct6378w2 tablet and I tried to modify my vold.fstab to swap between internal sd and external sd now my tablet is in bootloop... I can access the stock recovery but there is no adb access.  I tried flashing my old vold.fstab using N00B_IN_33D flashable vold.fstab but it's failing. Does my tablet still have a chance of coming back to life? Any help will be appreciated.  Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



Sorry tipaklong1 I was not ignoring you I had composed my comment about 10 minuts before you posted yours and then i finally submitted mine after making sure i got it right.
you may to wait till if or when we ever create a custom recovery. stock will not let us flash non signed and signed with test key files.
you should still be able to get to abd mode and push the original file back. what model tablet do you have. 

I have the RCT6378W2 dual core .


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 8, 2014)

If its any help, it looks like RCA's tablet division is owned by Venturer Electronics. So you might try contacting them for the source for these tablets. Also, I believe that they legally HAVE to make the source available under GPL law.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tipaklong1 (Jan 8, 2014)

goofwear

Sorry tipaklong1 I was not ignoring you I had composed my comment about 10 minuts before you posted yours and then i finally submitted mine after making sure i got it right.
you may to wait till if or when we ever create a custom recovery. stock will not let us flash non signed and signed with test key files.
you should still be able to get to abd mode and push the original file back. what model tablet do you have. 

I have the RCT6378W2 dual core .[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have the RCT6378W2 dual core as well... i used to have adb access but since modifying my vold.fstab i lost adb... everytime i adb now the adb device list says 012345678ABCDE  offline
> 
> I guess I would have to wait for the custom recovery... i know you guys are doing the best to get the custom recovery working...
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 8, 2014)

TotesMyGoats said:


> If its any help, it looks like RCA's tablet division is owned by Venturer Electronics. So you might try contacting them for the source for these tablets. Also, I believe that they legally HAVE to make the source available under GPL law.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



only the GPL'd portions of their source.  So in essence, yes what they have is what we need for developing a custom recovery.  However, propietary code (like most GPUs and a lot of wifi cards) are not required to be released.


----------



## goofwear (Jan 8, 2014)

TotesMyGoats said:


> If its right any help, it looks like RCA's tablet division is owned by Venturer Electronics. So you might try contacting them for the source for these tablets. Also, I believe that they legally HAVE to make the source available under GPL law.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is an amazing idea!  Also your right about the GPL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 8, 2014)

goofwear said:


> That is an amazing idea!  Also your right about the GPL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License

Click to collapse



Just trying to contribute as much as I can, seeing as how I'm not a developer. Haha.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Androiduser11 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just noticed that these RCT6378W2 Tablets come with 2Gb DDR Module, but only 1024 is usable. So either they have disabled part of the module or this CPU Identifier is incorrect.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 8, 2014)

Take a look at this. Seems like they don't want anyone to dev for these tablets...

http://www.rcatablets.com/help-desk/terms-use

Could be wrong, but that's how it reads to me.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## giveen (Jan 8, 2014)

TotesMyGoats said:


> Take a look at this. Seems like they don't want anyone to dev for these tablets...
> 
> http://www.rcatablets.com/help-desk/terms-use
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. They cannot stop it, its against the GPL.
2. That is talking about the website.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 8, 2014)

giveen said:


> 1. They cannot stop it, its against the GPL.
> 2. That is talking about the website.

Click to collapse



My bad. Had a late night derp moment, haha.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 8, 2014)

TotesMyGoats said:


> Take a look at this. Seems like they don't want anyone to dev for these tablets...
> 
> http://www.rcatablets.com/help-desk/terms-use
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



while they may not LEGALLY be allowed to infringe upon the rights of other developers due to the GPL nature of Android source code, I highly doubt that any one of us is going to lawyer up and sue them for access to their sources, because that's probably what it would require to force them to release their software.  And, that is making the assumption that they built the ROM for the RCA line of tablets with a standard set of build tools (which it is becoming increasingly apparent is NOT the case).

After doing some digging and decompiling, I've discovered that at a bare minimum, these ROMs were built using a modified copy of OTATOOLS, which Venturer may or may not be claiming as proprietary.  Not only that but take a look at Google themselves! While Android is licensed under GPL, there was no CyanogenMod 8 because Google never released the source code for Android 4.0 until  it showed up in the source tree for Android 4.1.  It's my understanding that it's highly unlikely that an individual will be successful in requesting source code from a manufacturer if they haven't made it available to the public already.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 8, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> while they may not LEGALLY be allowed to infringe upon the rights of other developers due to the GPL nature of Android source code, I highly doubt that any one of us is going to lawyer up and sue them for access to their sources, because that's probably what it would require to force them to release their software.  And, that is making the assumption that they built the ROM for the RCA line of tablets with a standard set of build tools (which it is becoming increasingly apparent is NOT the case).
> 
> After doing some digging and decompiling, I've discovered that at a bare minimum, these ROMs were built using a modified copy of OTATOOLS, which Venturer may or may not be claiming as proprietary.  Not only that but take a look at Google themselves! While Android is licensed under GPL, there was no CyanogenMod 8 because Google never released the source code for Android 4.0 until  it showed up in the source tree for Android 4.1.  It's my understanding that it's highly unlikely that an individual will be successful in requesting source code from a manufacturer if they haven't made it available to the public already.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm getting the same vibe >.<

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## giveen (Jan 10, 2014)

New image up, compiled with https://github.com/jin-eld/rk3066-mkbootimg

http://goo.im/devs/giveen/rca/recovery


----------



## RJQXCV (Jan 10, 2014)

Hot damn... My tablet has development! I've been searching for this thread for a full month!


----------



## OtakuSupreme (Jan 10, 2014)

ok so i rooted with kingo and got an app to move to sdcard with link2sd. i have the 6077w2 version of the tablet. i am trying to play jurrasic park builder and it requires me to download extra content but when i try it says not enough memory even though there is enough on the nand flash. so obviously its still trying to download the stuff to internal storage. is there anyway to fix this? im fairly versed in android speak but please try to answer as simple as possible lol.

ps... im sure its been said on here before, but is there anyway to move the apps to the ACTUAL sd card and runn them from there. also if i could get all the data for games to be there thatd be great


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 11, 2014)

*finally, a recovery image?*



giveen said:


> New image up, compiled with https://github.com/jin-eld/rk3066-mkbootimg
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/giveen/rca/recovery

Click to collapse



does this one work? has anyone tried it out? I would like to try but i dont know how. can someone teach me?


----------



## goofwear (Jan 11, 2014)

Bad news the recovery does not work, screen flashes white for a split second when trying to boot into recovery.


----------



## hunth1298 (Jan 11, 2014)

*uh oh*

Okay guys. I have bad new for me, my touchscreen. On the bottom of the tablet will not let me tap anything. It registers about an inch above where it should. but it is registering. At certain times I can get it to work. But only until I lock it again. Any ideas? I have tried factory resetting. But I think I need to hard reset it. Any idea on how to?


----------



## giveen (Jan 11, 2014)

hunth1298 said:


> Okay guys. I have bad new for me, my touchscreen. On the bottom of the tablet will not let me tap anything. It registers about an inch above where it should. but it is registering. At certain times I can get it to work. But only until I lock it again. Any ideas? I have tried factory resetting. But I think I need to hard reset it. Any idea on how to?

Click to collapse



Had that happen to one of my boys where the screen was unresponsive. Took it back to Walmart, and since they no longer carry it, got my money back. They tried to replace it but they gave me the single-core one, so I said no I wanted my money back. Spent the extra money and bought the 9" dual-core as well.

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------

My motherboard is RMA, so I won't be on here for a few weeks.


----------



## hunth1298 (Jan 11, 2014)

**



giveen said:


> Had that happen to one of my boys where the screen was unresponsive. Took it back to Walmart, and since they no longer carry it, got my money back. They tried to replace it but they gave me the single-core one, so I said no I wanted my money back. Spent the extra money and bought the 9" dual-core as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much money is the 9" any ideas?


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 11, 2014)

Look at what it says under "device". Thought it was interesting.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## goofwear (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is a link with some tools I just found on the main page that might help us.

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/easily-get-binaries-needed-to-work-with-kernels/


----------



## giveen (Jan 12, 2014)

hunth1298 said:


> How much money is the 9" any ideas?

Click to collapse



$89 + tax



goofwear said:


> Here is a link with some tools I just found on the main page that might help us.
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/easily-get-binaries-needed-to-work-with-kernels/

Click to collapse



Binaries and kernel are easy, no need to worry about those right now as building a working ROM isn't too difficult for me. Its the recovery we need sorted our first.


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*tablet is screwed, and i am an idiot*

A long time ago after i first rooted i decided to remove all the bloat and unnecessary things that came pre-installed, one of the things i deleted back then was the google first time setup and initiation things along with a few other things, this made sense at the time because i had already configured and setup the device so deleting something i wouldn't need again made sense to me. however much more recently i had forgot about what i had deleted back then and i kinda wanted a fresh new start with the tablet so i decided to factory reset it from the settings. that was the biggest mistake ever, so after resetting it when i try to boot it up it simply shows the rca logo with the dogs and then the little rca logo flashing over and over again forever unless i boot it up again. so it just gets stuck there with the small rca logo is flashing so i suspect the tablet is searching for those initiation files. I am so stupid, is there anyway at all i can fix this perhaps i can somehow download what i need from the computer any help at all would be greatly appreciated. the tablet still boots it just cannot go any further than that.


----------



## Inari-IX (Jan 12, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> A long time ago after i first rooted i decided to remove all the bloat and unnecessary things that came pre-installed, one of the things i deleted back then was the google first time setup and initiation things along with a few other things, this made sense at the time because i had already configured and setup the device so deleting something i wouldn't need again made sense to me. however much more recently i had forgot about what i had deleted back then and i kinda wanted a fresh new start with the tablet so i decided to factory reset it from the settings. that was the biggest mistake ever, so after resetting it when i try to boot it up it simply shows the rca logo with the dogs and then the little rca logo flashing over and over again forever unless i boot it up again. so it just gets stuck there with the small rca logo is flashing so i suspect the tablet is searching for those initiation files. I am so stupid, is there anyway at all i can fix this perhaps i can somehow download what i need from the computer any help at all would be greatly appreciated. the tablet still boots it just cannot go any further than that.

Click to collapse



What about recovery mode? Or the reset button on the back?


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*tablet is screwed, and i am an idiot*



Inari-IX said:


> What about recovery mode? Or the reset button on the back?

Click to collapse



reset button just turns off the screen only, and recovery mode just shows the android lying on his back with a warning sign, but just to make sure  can you tell me how to get to recovery mode


----------



## Inari-IX (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it was the volume up button and power.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 12, 2014)

*tablet is screwed, and i am an idiot*



Inari-IX said:


> I think it was the volume up button and power.

Click to collapse



yeah, the "recovery" mode just shows the android lying on its back with its stomach open and a red exclamation triangle.


----------



## Inari-IX (Jan 12, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> yeah, the "recovery" mode just shows the android lying on its back with its stomach open and a red exclamation triangle.

Click to collapse



In other words, they intended this to be an expensive piece of trash if anything went wrong.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

In recovery mode, if you hit one of the volume buttons (not sure which one) it brings up the recovery menu.

Edit: Just checked, and its the volume up button that brings up the menu, and also dismisses it. So on the main menu, the up button doesn't make the selection go up to the one above. Once you go down, you can't go up. But once you're into a menu, the volume up button works as it normally should.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 13, 2014)

*tablet is screwed, and i am an idiot*



TotesMyGoats said:


> In recovery mode, if you hit one of the volume buttons (not sure which one) it brings up the recovery menu.
> 
> Edit: Just checked, and its the volume up button that brings up the menu, and also dismisses it. So on the main menu, the up button doesn't make the selection go up to the one above. Once you go down, you can't go up. But once you're into a menu, the volume up button works as it normally should.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



there is no menu for mine, when you get into recovery mode all it does is show this: http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/android-recovery-mode1.jpg  nothing else and nothing more no matter what i click


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

Weird. 

Here's proof that it works on mine. I've got the RCT6378W2, and I have the 1.0.2 update, but not the 1.0.6 one.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 13, 2014)

*tablet is screwed, and i am an idiot*



TotesMyGoats said:


> Weird.
> 
> Here's proof that it works on mine. I've got the RCT6378W2, and I have the 1.0.2 update, but not the 1.0.6 one.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well thats really weird! i click the volume up and nothing happens! i also clicked a bunch of other button combinations but everything is unresponsive


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> well thats really weird! i click the volume up and nothing happens! i also clicked a bunch of other button combinations but everything is unresponsive

Click to collapse



Which tablet do you have?

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 13, 2014)

*yay system recovery!*



TotesMyGoats said:


> Which tablet do you have?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nevermind! i was finally able to access the system recovery! however it didnt work the way you told me for me i had to just randomly click buttons for a good minute to access it. also i have the RCT6077W2. so now what do i do? like what do i "adb sideload" or whatever i need to do to fix this device.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> nevermind! i was finally able to access the system recovery! however it didnt work the way you told me for me i had to just randomly click buttons for a good minute to access it. also i have the RCT6077W2. so now what do i do? like what do i "adb sideload" or whatever i need to do to fix this device.

Click to collapse



If you can give me a list of the apps you downloaded, I should be able to help get you back up and running.

Also, do you have a computer? If so, what OS is it running?

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 13, 2014)

*yay*



TotesMyGoats said:


> If you can give me a list of the apps you downloaded, I should be able to help get you back up and running.
> 
> Also, do you have a computer? If so, what OS is it running?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



my computer is running windows 7 some more info on my pc here: http://puu.sh/6jh1u.png
app list from a while ago: http://puu.sh/6jgV0.jpg
thank you so much any help is appreciated.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

I just needed to know what you deleted  but I should be able to figure that out from comparing what you have installed to what I have. I'll figure it out tomorrow. I'm gonna have to get familiar with the adb process on windows since I'm on Linux and the commands might be different. But we are gonna have to adb push the apk files you need onto your device, which is gonna take the command prompt. You should only have to copy and paste commands though. 

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stellurface (Jan 13, 2014)

*root rca 7 tablet*

Hey guys I also have the same tablet and I was wondering if you have found a way to root this tablet no computer if or if not olz reply fast thank you


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 13, 2014)

*root*



stellurface said:


> Hey guys I also have the same tablet and I was wondering if you have found a way to root this tablet no computer if or if not olz reply fast thank you

Click to collapse



you can only root it if you have a computer

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------




TotesMyGoats said:


> I just needed to know what you deleted  but I should be able to figure that out from comparing what you have installed to what I have. I'll figure it out tomorrow. I'm gonna have to get familiar with the adb process on windows since I'm on Linux and the commands might be different. But we are gonna have to adb push the apk files you need onto your device, which is gonna take the command prompt. You should only have to copy and paste commands though.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh ok, thanks! it would be cool if reinstall the files we really need though, i don't want like vudu or walmart apps as bloatware. again thank you so much for helping me! I wonder if we could add even more to the device, like i think i have android 4.4 on the sdk would it be possible to update to 4.4 or at least add some cool features i didn't have before.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> you can only root it if you have a computer
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem  and we are only gonna push the apps you need. Definitely the initial setup app and any other ones that are vital, nothing more. ESPECIALLY not bloat, ain't nobody got the need for that.
And as far as kit kat or new features, that won't be easily possible until some of these guys here can get a custom recovery, IF they can. This tablet seems to really REALLY not like CWM or TWRP. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## stellurface (Jan 13, 2014)

*thank you/kingo*

OK thank you. Do you think any of you guys could make a video on how to root with kkingo that would be nice thank you


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 13, 2014)

*kingo*



stellurface said:


> OK thank you. Do you think any of you guys could make a video on how to root with kkingo that would be nice thank you

Click to collapse



that really wouldn't be necessary, using kingo root app is very simple just follow the on screen instructions after downloading.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




TotesMyGoats said:


> No problem  and we are only gonna push the apps you need. Definitely the initial setup app and any other ones that are vital, nothing more. ESPECIALLY not bloat, ain't nobody got the need for that.
> And as far as kit kat or new features, that won't be easily possible until some of these guys here can get a custom recovery, IF they can. This tablet seems to really REALLY not like CWM or TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



great! again thank you so much! dang i wish there was someway we could the source code or a custom recovery for this device. Tell me the instructions to getting the initial setup app and any other ones that are vital whenever you can, again i am very thankful.


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 13, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> that really wouldn't be necessary, using kingo root app is very simple just follow the on screen instructions after downloading.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, here is gonna be where I'm gonna either be able to help you get your tablet working or not. I just hit a brick wall, but if you can do this and it works, i will know exactly how to help you. We just need to see if you can get ADB access to your tablet while in recovery mode. For some reason, my tablet isn't showing up under ADB devices, and I know I have everything configured right and it's not ADB messing up because my phone will show up under devices, even when it's in recovery mode.

ANYWAYS, follow this guide and tell me if you can get ADB access to your tablet while it's in recovery mode:
http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-set-up-android-adb-and-fastboot-on-windows-tutorial/

IF, on the last step where you enter the 'adb devices' command, your device gets listed, then we will be able to push the files you need and hopefully get your tablet back up and running. IF your tablet does what mine is doing and wont show up at all under adb devices, then, well, i have no idea. I wont be able to help you and you'll have to wait to see if a working CWM or TWRP gets put together and flash a system recovery that I can give you or a custom ROM.

Someone else might be able to help if I can't, but this is the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 14, 2014)

*thanks! *



TotesMyGoats said:


> Okay, here is gonna be where I'm gonna either be able to help you get your tablet working or not. I just hit a brick wall, but if you can do this and it works, i will know exactly how to help you. We just need to see if you can get ADB access to your tablet while in recovery mode. For some reason, my tablet isn't showing up under ADB devices, and I know I have everything configured right and it's not ADB messing up because my phone will show up under devices, even when it's in recovery mode.
> 
> ANYWAYS, follow this guide and tell me if you can get ADB access to your tablet while it's in recovery mode:
> http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-set-up-android-adb-and-fastboot-on-windows-tutorial/
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah its all working it says 123456789ABCDEF host as my device so what should i push or "adb sideload"


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 14, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> yeah its all working it says 123456789ABCDEF host as my device so what should i push or "adb sideload"

Click to collapse



AWESOME 

okay, here we go..

1. download the attachments and take note of where they are.

2. in the terminal,type these commands one at a time, but replace the "\Blah\Blah\Blah\" with the actual directory that the files i gave you are in:

adb root
adb push C:\Blah\Blah\Blah\OneTimeInitializer.apk /system/app
adb push C:\Blah\Blah\Blah\SetupWizard.apk /system/app
adb reboot

3. let me know if it works. I've got my fingers crossed hoping it does


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 14, 2014)

**



TotesMyGoats said:


> AWESOME
> 
> okay, here we go..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when i type adb root it says error: closed, and also after rebooting again (in order for it to try and fix the error: closed it doesnt show the device anymore! maybe now i might even have the same problem as you.


----------



## stellurface (Jan 14, 2014)

*kingo*

I tried kingo before and it ether said no connection or it just sat at 0%


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Jan 14, 2014)

*rooting help*



stellurface said:


> I tried kingo before and it ether said no connection or it just sat at 0%

Click to collapse



maybe since you didnt have any drivers, get drivers by downloading pdanet or by following these instructions http://ryancuda.blogspot.com/2013/12/how-to-get-working-adb-drivers-for.html

if it still doesnt work try using cydiaimpactor instead of kingo


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 14, 2014)

rndmboyz3 said:


> when i type adb root it says error: closed, and also after rebooting again (in order for it to try and fix the error: closed it doesnt show the device anymore! maybe now i might even have the same problem as you.

Click to collapse



Try to get it to show up on adb again. Like, keep booting into recovery and see if you can get it to show again. If it does, try skipping the first command and see if that works.

Sent from my RCT6378W2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stellurface (Jan 14, 2014)

*THANKYOU*

OK thank you do I need anything in recovery mode to root my tablet and all I want is a app so I can mod my games haha


----------



## N00b-un-2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Both of my kids managed to shatter the screens on their tablets so I will not be working on these anymore.  Sorry.


----------



## TotesMyGoats (Jan 21, 2014)

N00b-un-2 said:


> Both of my kids managed to shatter the screens on their tablets so I will not be working on these anymore.  Sorry.

Click to collapse



I've given up on these tablets getting CWM anyways lol

Sent from my Moto G XT1028


----------



## jcruz767 (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't we use flash Gordon on these tablets

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## goofwear (Jan 22, 2014)

yes you can use flash gordon


----------



## yofun (Jan 22, 2014)

*just wanted to show you guya this*

I rooted my rct tablet via a app called vroot...I waa going to link it but... 
"To prevent spam on the XDA forums, ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages. After approximately 10 posts, you will be able to post outside links. Thank you for understanding!"

And meeeeh sucks that this tablet doesn't accept any of the recovery images


----------



## giveen (Jan 23, 2014)

No new official updates from RCA




> Thank you for the email. There is no avalible Android update in the current
> future. The only update will just firmware/software related files, but no
> Android OS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## goofwear (Jan 24, 2014)

giveen said:


> No new official updates from RCA

Click to collapse



over a month or more ago i got update 1.0.7.zip  I think the last on i saw on this thread was either 1.0.3, 1.0.5 or 1.0.6 cant remember which one


----------



## marodri91 (Jan 27, 2014)

*rca tablet stuck at the dead android with red triangle*

my little cousin handed me his rca tablet RCT6077W22 asking me to fix it. i agreed since i have some knowledge of rooting and such. i cant access the OS , so i do all the button combination get into the system recovery did the factory reset and nothing went back to the dead android again. I tried the recovery system from back up and the same result and says restore system failed. any ideas? thanks!


----------



## goofwear (Jan 27, 2014)

marodri91 said:


> my little cousin handed me his rca tablet RCT6077W22 asking me to fix it. i agreed since i have some knowledge of rooting and such. i cant access the OS , so i do all the button combination get into the system recovery did the factory reset and nothing went back to the dead android again. I tried the recovery system from back up and the same result and says restore system failed. any ideas? thanks!

Click to collapse




Are you talking about this.






Hold the power button for about 10 to 20 seconds and turn it off. Next press power for a few seconds and turn it on. make sure the battery is not dead. hope that works please let us know


----------



## CynicalOne (Jan 28, 2014)

goofwear said:


> Are you talking about this.
> 
> Hold the power button for about 10 to 20 seconds and turn it off. Next press power for a few seconds and turn it on. make sure the battery is not dead. hope that works please let us know

Click to collapse



I have 2 of these tablets (4 really, but more on that later). To get to recovery mode, power unit off then press both volume up and power for 3 seconds and release. RCA dog will show briefly then you'll get to recovery. Press volume up to get into the menu and then use up/down to scroll and power button to select. Data wipe/Factory reset should restore it to new.

 The reason I have 4 tablets -- I bought 2 like everyone else at Walmart Black Friday. Tablets were great for a couple weeks and then one of the two would die really quick. From full charge to dead in less than an hour. The other was ok... at first. Then it started draining fast, too. After another week, the first was losing 1% charge every 5 seconds. But it would charge really fast too, and just turning it off then back on would give up to 30% 'charge' so I thought it might be software related. I came here, got it rooted and tried different battery apps. Nothing worked. Contacted RCA and of course they made me do a reset, check this, check that, but finally gave me a RMA# to return them. Tried returning to Walmart, but my 15 days were up on exchanges for electronics. Today, I was in Walmart and looked at the tablet selection and they had 6 of the RCA tablets in stock for.... $69. I bought 2 with the intentions of using today's receipt to return the other 2 as defective. Nothing dishonest as all 4 tablets are the same make and model and all were bought @ walmart. If the 2 I bought today go bad, I still have a RMA# for returns to RCA. 

I've noticed something odd with the updates. The first 2 updated to 1.01, installed, rebooted and then found update 1.02 and 1.03 the same way. The 2 I got today were different. The first found update 1.03 and then 1.07, the 2nd found 1.02 and then 1.06  and both say they have the 'latest version'. Plus, on the 2nd I had skipped the initial setup to look at the battery stats first. When I did connect wifi, no update could be found. I had to do a factory reset to get it to find the updates... 1.02 then 1.06. Has anyone else found any updates after the initial ones?


----------



## marodri91 (Jan 28, 2014)

CynicalOne said:


> I have 2 of these tablets (4 really, but more on that later). To get to recovery mode, power unit off then press both volume up and power for 3 seconds and release. RCA dog will show briefly then you'll get to recovery. Press volume up to get into the menu and then use up/down to scroll and power button to select. Data wipe/Factory reset should restore it to new.
> 
> The reason I have 4 tablets -- I bought 2 like everyone else at Walmart Black Friday. Tablets were great for a couple weeks and then one of the two would die really quick. From full charge to dead in less than an hour. The other was ok... at first. Then it started draining fast, too. After another week, the first was losing 1% charge every 5 seconds. But it would charge really fast too, and just turning it off then back on would give up to 30% 'charge' so I thought it might be software related. I came here, got it rooted and tried different battery apps. Nothing worked. Contacted RCA and of course they made me do a reset, check this, check that, but finally gave me a RMA# to return them. Tried returning to Walmart, but my 15 days were up on exchanges for electronics. Today, I was in Walmart and looked at the tablet selection and they had 6 of the RCA tablets in stock for.... $69. I bought 2 with the intentions of using today's receipt to return the other 2 as defective. Nothing dishonest as all 4 tablets are the same make and model and all were bought @ walmart. If the 2 I bought today go bad, I still have a RMA# for returns to RCA.
> 
> I've noticed something odd with the updates. The first 2 updated to 1.01, installed, rebooted and then found update 1.02 and 1.03 the same way. The 2 I got today were different. The first found update 1.03 and then 1.07, the 2nd found 1.02 and then 1.06  and both say they have the 'latest version'. Plus, on the 2nd I had skipped the initial setup to look at the battery stats first. When I did connect wifi, no update could be found. I had to do a factory reset to get it to find the updates... 1.02 then 1.06. Has anyone else found any updates after the initial ones?

Click to collapse



 yep that fella. and it keeps rebooting every couple of minutes and reverts back to the same image described.
I did all the steps and procedures mentioned in prior posts I just havent had any luck.


----------



## mrcpuhead (Jan 29, 2014)

*Still can't get recovery or flashing rom working on RCT6378W2*



Takenover83 said:


> According to CPU-Z our RCA has a RK30board. AKA, Rockchip. I tried a generic ramdisk (RK3066)  CWM recovery from
> androtab dot info/clockworkmod/rockchip
> androtab dot info/clockworkmod/rockchip/install/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## goofwear (Jan 30, 2014)

Me and my brother both bought one on thanks giving and mine rebooted randomly 3 times that night, and I did a factory reset and that didn't bdonanything , I returned my and my brother gave me his, FYI I rooted both the say way with kink root, but the defected one all the root checker. Apps said no was not rooted , and titanium back up said I was not rooted either. 

Yours is probably bad to, see if rca will replace it


----------



## jaxxrt (Feb 1, 2014)

hi, i have a RCA RCT6378w2, power on but they have a stuck boot logo on RCA, a try with wipe/factory reset and stlill have on boot logo, please any idea?? THANKS!!!!


----------



## shadowk87 (Feb 18, 2014)

*firmware RCA RCT6077W2*

hi everybody i need a help, i don't found the RCA's firmware in any site if you have some info for this models i apreciate and how can i downloads the drivers thanks a lot :fingers-crossed:


----------



## dtriguero (Feb 18, 2014)

shadowk87 said:


> hi everybody i need a help, i don't found the RCA's firmware in any site if you have some info for this models i apreciate and how can i downloads the drivers thanks a lot :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Not sure on firmware but pdanet worked for me for getting drivers 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rndmboyz3 (Mar 1, 2014)

*help*



TotesMyGoats said:


> AWESOME
> 
> okay, here we go..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried sideloading both of these apk's and each time i get this same error:
"Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installation aborted."
and these are the exact words, please help me I know it has been very long and i am extremely sorry for the delay but anyone please help in anyway they can


----------



## hamed_forum (Mar 3, 2014)

rca rct6378w2 is good tablet?battry use ?
firmeware where can downalod?


----------



## RJQXCV (Mar 3, 2014)

hamed_forum said:


> rca rct6378w2 is good tablet?battry use ?
> firmeware where can downalod?

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamed_forum (Mar 3, 2014)

RJantu said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i will buy rca rct6378w2 
you suggest rca rct6378w2  good tablet?


----------



## ANDROID LOVER 79 (Mar 6, 2014)

*root tablet rca model RCT 6077W2*



wy3r5 said:


> I cannot get pdanet to get the drivers. I cant find any drivers anywhere. Pdanet says to click ok after connecting, and it just says no android device found..I think there's an error box too.. I don't know how to fix it. I also have the tablet from the black friday event. Exact same one. Also, I have USB debugging on...
> 
> UPDATE: I found out the problem! The support files weren't in the root file I had the .exe in. I just moved the .exe to the same folder with the support files, and now I'm rooted and ready!  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Can you tell me or post a link where you got the drivers I have the same tablet and trying to root to delete system apps 
Thanks


----------



## djalup (Mar 8, 2014)

jaxxrt said:


> hi, i have a RCA RCT6378w2, power on but they have a stuck boot logo on RCA, a try with wipe/factory reset and stlill have on boot logo, please any idea?? THANKS!!!!

Click to collapse




You had a bad update. Return it and get a new one. Happened to me twice.


----------



## UberSlackr (Mar 8, 2014)

I've read through 25 pages of this Topic and still no working recovery for this tablet? Or did I miss something?
Is anyone still working to develop a working recovery?

Would love to update these tablets to Android 4.4 to give the kids a better experience...


----------



## Krazy-Killa (Mar 8, 2014)

No recovery yet. There have been attempts but all unsuccessful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prodev_1990 (Mar 9, 2014)

*did it work?*

Did it wok?


----------



## UberSlackr (Mar 9, 2014)

Krazy-Killa said:


> No recovery yet. There have been attempts but all unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a shame. I'm sure these tablets would run much better with Android 4.4
They are great for kids to play with, being on $50, but nothing I would personally use...
Would also like to be able to move apps to the SD card; bought the kids 16GB mSD cards to go with the tablets
because I knew they would load 'em up with Games/Apps... but atm they are useless (other than the few movies on them.)

Maybe we can take up a collection for anyone willing to get a working Recovery + ROM (nilla Android 4.4)...


----------



## pyro1978 (Mar 17, 2014)

*rca tablet stuck in bootloop*

i rooted my tablet and after installing rom toolbox i tried changing boot logo and its now stuck in  bootloop.any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## quiverking (Mar 17, 2014)

*rct6378w2*

my nephew has given me his rca tablet, broken of course, with the same problems of not wanting to boot to os I've had it for a month downloading almost everything I thought may help but I have no experience with code nor most of the tools it takes to use them so I was wondering  is there a way to get a stock rk image to copy to an sd card just to see if that might repair the issue?


----------



## giveen (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry I haven't done more work here 
I've been busy with getting another cert/degree

It is still my intent to work on it but RL stuff is in the way.


----------



## Taraku (Mar 22, 2014)

*He's dead jim*

I think i played around too much, now its stuck at the RCA logo, after factory reset, nothing. so its the end for this device, i am going to tear it down now and see what i can use inside of it.


----------



## jcruz767 (Mar 24, 2014)

Could somebody give me some help. I rooted my tablet with the kingo app and now I lost adb on my tablet. Every time I put "adb devices" and press enter nothing comes up. Is there anything I can do to get back adb?


----------



## Taraku (Mar 27, 2014)

*Its Alive !!*

I managed to put the updates for 1.0.1 and 1.0.2 on a sd card, and started the boot recovery, selected [ apply update from external storage ], Selected the updates and installed them in the order 1.0.1, then 1.0.2, Rebooted the device and no more boot loop , everything started up fine and ran good. but root is gone so you will need to root the device again. 

I would not recommend this if you are using a custom ROM, and or changed the recovery image on the device. I was still using the stock ROM with Root. What caused my boot loop is when i did a factory reset.

Here is the update files i used to fix my problem, www DOT dropbox DOT com/sh/tzt9uvdzr0gp7qq/ZjYQoIxD5j

Here is some updates on the rom, Its been removed from the device and now looking at a way to connect it, using USB or serial. I will keep you all up to date. 

I have allot of things to get fixed at this time. and sorry for not responding quickly.

Taraku


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## quiverking (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## quiverking (Apr 15, 2014)

Taraku said:


> I managed to put the updates for 1.0.1 and 1.0.2 on a sd card, and started the boot recovery, selected [ apply update from external storage ], Selected the updates and installed them in the order 1.0.1, then 1.0.2, Rebooted the device and no more boot loop , everything started up fine and ran good. but root is gone so you will need to root the device again.
> 
> I would not recommend this if you are using a custom ROM, and or changed the recovery image on the device. I was still using the stock ROM with Root. What caused my boot loop is when i did a factory reset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to follow your link but file is not found the only choice it gave me was to buy dropbox


----------



## Jammrock (Apr 16, 2014)

I dropped those updates to a microSD and dropped the updates on my son's tablet. Still won't boot. Just sits there on the RCA boot screen.

I loaded 1.0.2 and 1.0.3 and rebooted. It eventually went to the droid recovery screen, but never to the OS. Then tried 1.0.7. No luck. Even tried a factory reset.

I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## quiverking (Apr 18, 2014)

*4.1 jelly bean kernel source code*

I'm not sure if this will help or not,  but I just found an rk3066 android 4.1 jelly bean KERNEL source code it's in tar format, as I can not post links yet I downloaded it and will private message it to anyone that may wish to check it out for possible usage for the rct6378w2 recovery effort


----------



## jetplane1823 (May 8, 2014)

*recovery buttons*

This should help someone, to get into recovery hold vol up then hold power for about 5 to 6 secs,let go of power keep holding vol and the dogs screen will appear you could et go of vol at this point, then an android will appear, press vol again and your in. And to root i used vroot, as was mentioned earlier in the post, its the new free version, i just had download an su from market, and go to settings delete other su apk, then install in system, reboot, and you should be good. Im also waiting on a cwm, i have the files, i just dont know how to customize yet.


----------



## jinaL.nj (May 21, 2014)

*No command Error*

My RCA showing "no command" error in the start up itself. Tried factory reset also but wont work. Every help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## zoxcalibur (May 26, 2014)

the link works i just tried it but the tablet still hangs on the logo is there an original factory recovery image available or has anyone tried to do a sideload via adb  that could be a possible option


----------



## jetplane1823 (Jun 5, 2014)

I posted the stock rom files in androidforums heres the link


http://androidforums.com/rct6378w2-all-things-root/

I modified a google driver it shows up under adb in device manager but still no luck connecting adb.


----------



## kentdinh (Jun 20, 2014)

*Stock Rom RCA rct6378w2*

Can you send me a stock Rom rct6378w2 for recovery my RCA ? my kid done something with titanium backup now i can't download or install anything even factory reset or hard reset. Please send me a stock room or custom room to repair ,. tks a lot and sorry for the inconvinience my english is not very well.


----------



## himcules (Jun 23, 2014)

*rct6378w2 need some assistance...*

hello...I just joined...and here is my sad tale I got this tablet for free to play with...it did not work...period.charging port was fried..so I went on ebay and bought a new motherboard installed it, worked, cool, then I wanted to root it, since jellybean wont allow me to put apps on my sd, got kingo, pdanet, google drivers. got it rooted...tried almost every app known to man to get my apps on my 64 gig sd, then I stumbled accros this website that told me that the answer to my problems was with the file vold.fstab...it described how to alter this file and swap the external for internal space... I foolishly altered the vold.fstab file to try to use my 64 gb external sd card for storage for apps...and now , after I restarted, it wont boot, I can connect via usb and the device shows up in adb mode and I have the drivers on my computer, I can also get to the recovery screen ( the one with the android on his back with chest open, but I cannot get it to recover, ive done the factory reset on it, the one that allows it to wipe and start over, but to no avail, any suggestions?i think I still have the original file of vol.fstab somewhere on the tablet, or even on the external sd card since I saved it before I altered it....but I don't know what to do now...im new to the android thing...so any advice would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## jinaL.nj (Jun 28, 2014)

djalup said:


> Here is the Direct Link to the update.zip this will download the latest update for the RCT6378W2.
> 
> 50.57.107.96:2300/OtaUpdater/android?product=RCT6378W2&version=1.0.1
> 
> That will download directly from the RCA OTA server.

Click to collapse



I am getting some error that says assert failedackage_extrat_dir("sysytem"."/system"). Can you help me with this? Btw this is the only file that worked a bit on my tab. SS shows the error.


----------



## Pixel_McFly (Aug 11, 2014)

*nandroid backup*

My tablet is stuck on rca logo (i already make a wipe/factory reset), can somebody make a nandroid backup and post it for me, please?
I will try to make a flashable zip wih that nandroid backup and sideload to stock recovery

due the lack of custom recovery i think this can work

"Online Nandroid Backup * ROOT"

com.h3r3t1c.onnandbup


----------



## jinaL.nj (Aug 12, 2014)

Pixel_McFly said:


> My tablet is stuck on rca logo (i already make a wipe/factory reset), can somebody make a nandroid backup and post it for me, please?
> I will try to make a flashable zip wih that nandroid backup and sideload to stock recovery
> 
> due the lack of custom recovery i think this can work
> ...

Click to collapse



Please inform me too if that helps you out. but my device is killed by using some update.zip file. :crying:


----------



## jeremyb234 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello All,

This has been the most active forum discussion I can find for the RCA Tablets that I could find. Until now, I've been reading all 28 pages and doing much research. My tablet is the RCT6378W2 Dual Core RCA 7" tablet. I have never rooted the device, enabled usb debugging, or used a custom rom or recovery. One day I was using the tablet, and it stopped, the screen faded out, and it restarted. However, since then, it has not been able to get past the White RCA screen with the dogs on it. I have learned how to access the stock "Android System Recovery <3e>". For anyone who does not know how to do this. I will explain:

1. Turn tablet off.
2. Hold down the volume up(+) key. While holding this, press and hold the power button for about 5 seconds. Release the power button while continuing to hold the volume up key. Within a few seconds, the device should power on with the white dogs. Keep holding volume up key. After a few more seconds, the screen will go black. Keep holding volume up. Then you will see a black screen with a android robot lying down with a red triangle with a ! mark on it. Release the volume up button. In order to access the options, briefly press the power button and volume up key at the same time and release. You should see about 7 recovery options on a list. You can navigate the list by pressing the volume + and - keys, and select and option by pressing the power key (don't hold, just press).

Anyways, RCA will recommend first trying the "wipe cache partition" option. If this doesn't work, then try "wipe data/factory reset" option. After doing this, select "reboot system now". This is as far as RCA technical support goes. If this doesn't work, they will give you a ticket # and instructions to send the tablet to Venturer Electronics in Lockport, NY for repair. Part of the problem is that RCA has not released the firmwares for this unit. They claim to not have it. They might be right, as the tablet was made by Foxconn International. Anyways... Venturer Electronics claims to not have the firmwares either, so I don't know what they think they can do with it besides replacing hardware. Anyways, because my unit still powers on, the screen works, and recovery system is still workable, it seems like there should still be some small chance of getting this to work.

I have tried nearly everything. I hardly know what I'm doing, but all of the instructions I've found do not work. I've tried downloading other firmwares that should work, and they never do. I have managed to connect my device to my computer and communicate with it via ADB (one of the options on recovery system). I have also attempted to flash these roms via micro SD card, but have always been rejected after failing verification. The only thing I have had any success in was installing some update files that someone provided a dropbox link to. These files were 1.0.2.zip , 1.0.3.zip, and 1.0.7.zip. All three of these firmware files have been accepted and successfully applied to my tablet via ADB. To my knowledge, these firmwares are not complete android roms, but are actually updates that were provided to the RCA tablets.

This brings me to my final thought (sorry for all the back story...). Because these update firmwares are the only ones that seem to be accepted by the stock android recovery system, is there any way to alter them to include the rest of the android operating system? I have heard about tools that can repackage these update files to include virtually anything you want. However, I have tried repacking these updates as is, and the new update.zip fails verification. So, I think that there must be some way to manually alter these updates. Perhaps, maybe this is not possible. What do you think?

One last thing, if there is anybody out there who has successfully recovered this tablet from a non-booting state to a functional android operating state, please tell us how you did it! If anyone out there has a working firmware for these tablets, please post! (You can send me a private message too!)


----------



## Taraku (Aug 26, 2014)

*Doing what i can*

I have been busy with work the past few months. Time is running short. i did get mine to recover from a crash, and all it took was a basic reset and install the updates. at work this idea just hit me. its a rockchip that is on the board. so this would be no different from what is in a mk802... since we are working with that. there must be a way to build a custom ROM, that will use the RCA update signature. allowing us to install things. i agree with your post on using it. but we need someone that would take there time to do so. the other side of me is saying that its a limited edition tablet. RCA only put them out for black Friday. so not many people have them. if we put our heads together we can turn this tablet into something better. just wish i had the money and time to put into this project. that and someone would donate there tablet to a someone that can reverse engineer it. broke or not. When i get time off i am going to look more into the hardware part of it. better screen. because this RockChip can support a 1080p display. HDMI, ect. if you have any ideas or if you want to help start this . let me know. i will be slow at responding to your messages.

Taraku


----------



## jeremyb234 (Aug 26, 2014)

Taraku said:


> I have been busy with work the past few months. Time is running short. i did get mine to recover from a crash, and all it took was a basic reset and install the updates. at work this idea just hit me. its a rockchip that is on the board. so this would be no different from what is in a mk802... since we are working with that. there must be a way to build a custom ROM, that will use the RCA update signature. allowing us to install things. i agree with your post on using it. but we need someone that would take there time to do so. the other side of me is saying that its a limited edition tablet. RCA only put them out for black Friday. so not many people have them. if we put our heads together we can turn this tablet into something better. just wish i had the money and time to put into this project. that and someone would donate there tablet to a someone that can reverse engineer it. broke or not. When i get time off i am going to look more into the hardware part of it. better screen. because this RockChip can support a 1080p display. HDMI, ect. if you have any ideas or if you want to help start this . let me know. i will be slow at responding to your messages.
> 
> Taraku

Click to collapse



Taraku, thanks for your response. It seems like there SHOULD be a way to take some of the contents from another tablet with same motherboard and processor (similar specs) and insert them into one of these RCA firmware updates. It would take the expertise of one who really understands the process of how these signatures work. I've come to the realization that I can do all the research in the world, but unless I learn computer programming, I'm probably not going to be able to do this. I have asked a few people if this was possible, but the answers I've heard have not been positive. It seems to come down to this, there is not enough interest by experienced programmers to get these devices back on track. I do not know your level of expertise on this stuff, but I'd be interested to see if you can get this fixed. I have contacted RCA, and they have given me a ticket number and instructions to send it to Venturer Electronics for repair/replacement. Thankfully, Venturer Electronics has confirmed receipt of this ticket number. At this point, I'm considering sending it to them. It sounds like there is a very high chance that they cannot do anything about fixing it because they do not have the OS firmware either (maybe the manufacturer Foxconn International has this). So, most likely, they will send me a replacement. It would be nice if they sent me an upgraded model, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## rsktkr1 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Only Way I can connect is with ADB Wireless*

I finally can use adb with this device - but only with ADB wireless. I was able to root this device and with "ADB Over Wi-Fi Helper" application (search XDA) and Rom Tool Box Pro I can turn on ADB wireless and connect with ADB. Since there is no boot loader can't use fastboot. Wish I could make fastboot work - I tried RKTools with no luck. Would like to flash a recovery maybe from another tablet.

UPDATE WAS ABLE TO GET ADB USB WORKING BEFORE I BRICKED IT (SEE BELOW).


----------



## rsktkr1 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Think I bricked this*

I was able to root this device and I installed a different font with ROM Toolbox Pro and now I am in a boot loop. Only ADB access is do a ADB sideload of a zip. Does anyone know how I can reflash the stock rom via adb sideload (need rom zip)? ADB is working via Android recovery but only alows ADB Sideload now - other ADB functions are NOT allowed. Before this I bootloop I had ADB working fine.

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

I have the original nand file that I pulled from the root. How do you make that into a zip. I am in the same situtuation.


----------



## jeremyb234 (Sep 23, 2014)

rsktkr1 said:


> I was able to root this device and I installed a different font with ROM Toolbox Pro and now I am in a boot loop. Only ADB access is do a ADB sideload of a zip. Does anyone know how I can reflash the stock rom via adb sideload (need rom zip)? ADB is working via Android recovery but only alows ADB Sideload now - other ADB functions are NOT allowed. Before this I bootloop I had ADB working fine.

Click to collapse



Congrats on rooting the device. I have had one of these tablets stuck on the white dog RCA screen. I think there was a corrupted system file or something. Anyways, I did lots of research, tried tons of types of roms, etc. To my knowledge, I believe the ADB sideload function is only for installing .apk files, not installing entire ROMs. Learning this, supposing it to be true, crushed my hope of fixing this device. The only other option I've found was to do the update from SD card or cable. However, I've only been able to find 3 rom files that were accepted by this function. They were 3 minor OS updates released by RCA. The links to these should be available on this forum. I think the file names were 1.0.2.zip, 1.0.3.zip, and 1.0.7.zip or something like that. These zip files contain only minor adjustments to the OS, but do not contain the stock ROM. I have contacted RCA and Venturer Electronics (The company who is selling these tablets under the RCA brand), and neither company claims to have access to this factory rom.

My only other thoughts were to see if there was a way to modify these update roms in a way that would reinstall the operating system. However, making the slightest change would cause it to be rejected by the Android Recovery Console. I believe there is some sort of digital signature that is needed to make the system accept the updates. I gave up on it. Anyways, maybe you can pick up where I left off and breathe some life into these devices.

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




jeremyb234 said:


> Congrats on rooting the device. I have had one of these tablets stuck on the white dog RCA screen. I think there was a corrupted system file or something. Anyways, I did lots of research, tried tons of types of roms, etc. To my knowledge, I believe the ADB sideload function is only for installing .apk files, not installing entire ROMs. Learning this, supposing it to be true, crushed my hope of fixing this device. The only other option I've found was to do the update from SD card or cable. However, I've only been able to find 3 rom files that were accepted by this function. They were 3 minor OS updates released by RCA. The links to these should be available on this forum. I think the file names were 1.0.2.zip, 1.0.3.zip, and 1.0.7.zip or something like that. These zip files contain only minor adjustments to the OS, but do not contain the stock ROM. I have contacted RCA and Venturer Electronics (The company who is selling these tablets under the RCA brand), and neither company claims to have access to this factory rom.
> 
> My only other thoughts were to see if there was a way to modify these update roms in a way that would reinstall the operating system. However, making the slightest change would cause it to be rejected by the Android Recovery Console. I believe there is some sort of digital signature that is needed to make the system accept the updates. I gave up on it. Anyways, maybe you can pick up where I left off and breathe some life into these devices.

Click to collapse



I don't know much about Nand files, but I think the challenge is to create an update.zip file that will actually be accepted by the Android Recovery System. One would have to know much about how these things are packaged, how they are signed, and how to create one with the proper signature required for it to be accepted and installed by this system. I've asked around about this, but have never received any positive answers... even from people who know much more than me.


----------



## rsktkr1 (Sep 23, 2014)

jeremyb234 said:


> Congrats on rooting the device. I have had one of these tablets stuck on the white dog RCA screen. I think there was a corrupted system file or something. Anyways, I did lots of research, tried tons of types of roms, etc. To my knowledge, I believe the ADB sideload function is only for installing .apk files, not installing entire ROMs. Learning this, supposing it to be true, crushed my hope of fixing this device. The only other option I've found was to do the update from SD card or cable. However, I've only been able to find 3 rom files that were accepted by this function. They were 3 minor OS updates released by RCA. The links to these should be available on this forum. I think the file names were 1.0.2.zip, 1.0.3.zip, and 1.0.7.zip or something like that. These zip files contain only minor adjustments to the OS, but do not contain the stock ROM. I have contacted RCA and Venturer Electronics (The company who is selling these tablets under the RCA brand), and neither company claims to have access to this factory rom.
> 
> My only other thoughts were to see if there was a way to modify these update roms in a way that would reinstall the operating system. However, making the slightest change would cause it to be rejected by the Android Recovery Console. I believe there is some sort of digital signature that is needed to make the system accept the updates. I gave up on it. Anyways, maybe you can pick up where I left off and breathe some life into these devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I made a back up of a file called rk30xxnand_ko.ko.3.0.36+ that is 162KB in size that I pulled from the root of the device before I bricked it. I believe this is the recovery file for the original rom. I can upload to dropbox if anyone can do anything with it. I wonder if this file could be converted to a zip. Its a RAR file.


----------



## deathscreations (Nov 8, 2013)

I need help figuring out how to root a RCA RCT6077W22 tablet. It has Android Jellybean 4.1.1- v1.0.1, 8GB built in storage, 1GHZ processor, Google apps installed, kernel is [email protected]#132.I'd like to try to root it from the tablet itself if not I'm familiar with SuperOneClick as I've used it for my Samsung Galaxy S 4G before I should it. If it comes to that option I need to be able to use a rooting program on my computer that does not require internet the only internet I am able to use is the libraries. I have a laptop but no charger so my laptop is dead. I'm not a noon when it comes to rooting as I've mentioned I've done it before. Just need help finding a root for this tablet. I appreciate any help I get and thank you. If you need more info feel free to ask. I've also looked at the topic about the 4GB but its not that helpful is why I created my own topic.


----------



## jeremyb234 (Sep 24, 2014)

rsktkr1 said:


> I made a back up of a file called rk30xxnand_ko.ko.3.0.36+ that is 162KB in size that I pulled from the root of the device before I bricked it. I believe this is the recovery file for the original rom. I can upload to dropbox if anyone can do anything with it. I wonder if this file could be converted to a zip. Its a RAR file.

Click to collapse



It can definitely be converted. A RAR file is simply a compressed folder full of files. A ZIP file is the same. They are just two different formats. A program like WinRAR can extract the RAR file and repack it as a ZIP file. The problem is that it would need the proper credentials/signature to be installed via the android recovery manager. Unless there is some other way that I and others have not thought of, I think that is the brick wall we are running into. You can try using Winrar to do what I mentioned, but I think there is a low chance that it would pass the verification process.


----------



## cluke40 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is the only way to root this tablet by connecting to computer?


----------



## champ1919 (Nov 7, 2014)

cluke40 said:


> Is the only way to root this tablet by connecting to computer?

Click to collapse



Has anyone tried towelroot? I would, but, it's my 8 yrs old tablet.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2783157


----------



## oxendine9381 (Nov 9, 2014)

Takenover83 said:


> According to CPU-Z our RCT6378W2 has a RK30board. AKA, Rockchip. I tried a generic ramdisk (RK3066)  CWM recovery from
> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/
> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/install/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you are correct....its easy to open...its two screws....the main chip on the board is the RK3168


----------



## dtriguero (Nov 9, 2014)

champ1919 said:


> Has anyone tried towelroot? I would, but, it's my 8 yrs old tablet.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2783157

Click to collapse



towelroot does and doesn't work tablet can be rooted without pc but long process using a pc is easiest and safest way to root when have some free time will get a hold of one of my kids tablets and see what I can get going maybe cwm or twrp to start 

Sent from my unlocked SGH-M919 on at&t using Tapatalk 2


----------



## champ1919 (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone swap out the battery on this little tablet yet? My kid is complaining that it only last 15 minutes now. I wonder if it can be done (and my cheap self can hold off a few months till his bday before getting him something better since he really didn't break it).

Sent from my BNTV250A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yofun (Jan 26, 2015)

*Boot loop*

I have one of these RCA tablets and its on what seems to be a boot loop. stuck at the RCA screen. 

Is there anything I can do to fix this? can someone explain the steps to fix it?


----------



## hijiinks (Feb 1, 2015)

*no pc*

i rooted it with kingroot latest apk no cmputer


----------

